# I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber Light



## espeery (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi CPF! I have been feverishly working on designing an LED flashlight over the past year. I am getting ready to launch the light on Kickstarter and would love your feedback. I look to you guys as the experts on flashlights and I know if you like it others will too. This is in no way a solicitation, just looking for your unbiased opinion. Thanks for looking.














Here are some of the specs:

Cree XP-L high output LED
50 l, 500l and 1,000 lumens
Pyrex Lens
Double O-rings
Aluminum Core
Titanium End Caps
Carbon fiber handle
18650 or 2 CR123A
Recoil and Shock damper springs
Titanium endcap button
1.18" OD X 5.25" Long


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 9, 2015)

Those selected output levels are good, I personally use the output levels from 50-100 lumen's which can do a runtime of 20+hrs. I would like to see one more output level added in between 50 and 500 with a runtime of around 8hrs that would be useful for a lot of people.


----------



## magellan (Sep 10, 2015)

Nice. I'm interested. Any idea what the price will be?


----------



## chriscorv58 (Sep 10, 2015)

I think a 1 lumen setting would be a must.


----------



## espeery (Sep 10, 2015)

Price is a great question, that is one area I am trying to better understand and would love to hear what you would pay for something like this. I will be including a rubber mount, a microfiber case, a holster, extra o-rings and lens etc. in the kit.


----------



## swan (Sep 10, 2015)

What type of ui is it, do you have to go thru all modes, can u access high or low in one press
Does it have a cc driver or pwm
How did you measure lumens and runtime
Is it waterproof and to what standard?

It looks nice but to give a reflection on price, more in depth info or a test from a trusted reviewer would be required.


----------



## JoeSW (Sep 10, 2015)

Nice lights!

Looking at the materials I would expect a price in excess of $250.

Does it have an anti-roll feature? It looks like it could just roll off a table.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 10, 2015)

I would consider a lower low mode than 50 lumens IMHO.


----------



## snowlover91 (Sep 10, 2015)

The mode spacing might should be 1 lumen moonlight, 50 medium, 150 medium/high, 500 high and 1,000 turbo. What does the UI look like for the light and is it current controlled or PWM?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 10, 2015)

need to see more pictures. XP-L V5? Thatd be awesome the V5 is a true 1000+ lumen white tint emitter I like a lot. IPX8? Pyrex lens optical quality? No AR coat? Love the carbon fiber thats pretty sweet and understand pretty pricey. Needs a good sheath. With the materials and emitter choice you have listed plus the PD35 ish size of the light, No AR pyrex lens. No hard integral sphere testing numbers to look at. Good on the springs at both ends of the tube. I cannot tell from your pics if the light has a tail switch? Dont see a side mounted mode switch is it a head twist through the modes deal or is all the control in the tail switch which I am imagining is there. The tail switch better be a good one with no or very little squish. Good durable material switch is a must. It seems like youre trying to make a $100 custom PD35 category light. Personally I wont buy a light made with such high end materials that doesnt have a high quality optical grade double AR coated lens be it borofloat, pyrex, polycarbonate etc.

Lets see some pics straight down head to the hopefully centered XP-L. No RCR123's? 6 volt max while your competition can handle 2x3.7 volt sources? What about regulation? Timed, direct drive? Thermal? Aluminum reflector? It better be IPX8 capable and have no less than 10k throw. Come back with MANY more pictures. Beam shots critical. Get it to someone with an integrating sphere and actually have it tested and get hard numbers to show us.

OP I would say you are at least off to a very good start. Now complete the package. Whoa just noticed "titanium end cap button". Hope its brushed titanium that doesnt easily show scratches etc. Thrunites sub $100 lights are the best values on the market. Hell even their $50 range performs as well or better than the competition AND they come with NICE sheaths. Id find out where TN sources their sheaths. Good luck looking forward to more


----------



## nbp (Sep 10, 2015)

Good start, Looking forward to more details also. Keep in mind you will NEVER please everyone here, no matter how hard you try, so don't even attempt it. Have a clear vision of the light you want to make and then take pointers from the people who buy that type of light. If you say you're building an 18650 clicky light you will get some clowns who say they only buy AAA twisty lights so thats what you should make and THEN they'll buy it. Well they're not your target demographic, and won't be buying anyways so don't get too wound up over their criticisms. That's not the light you want to make. There are always compromises, of course, but a well thought out design and high quality components will always sell.


----------



## derfyled (Sep 10, 2015)

The design seems very nice and original. However, the specs are interesting but not stellar for a pricey (I assume...) light.

What I would like to see:
- a clip
- a milled slot to insert tritium
- a moonlight mode (0.5 - 1 lumen)
- option for LED ( I prefer high CRI or neutral tint over brightness)
- no PWM


----------



## espeery (Sep 10, 2015)

Keep the comments/questions coming, this is great feedback. I will be posting pictures of of all the components this weekend. Here is a little more info:

- CREE LED XP-L High Intensity: http://www.cree.com/LED-Components-and-Modules/Products/XLamp/Discrete-Directional/XLamp-XPL-HI

- LED Driver is Current Controlled

- I am deciding between AR coated Pyrex or AR coated PC, preference?

- I will be doing IPX testing soon, but I am shooting for IPX8. Lubricated double nitrile o-rings throughout.

- Tail switch with 5 modes: three lumen settings, SOS and Strobe (Sounds like you all like a very small lumen mode such as 1-10 lumens or so). Half steps walk quickly through modes. 

- Rear ring will have a small feature for a wrist strap, or intermediate ring for a carabiner. This will also act as an anti-roll ring

- Aluminum reflector

- Copper heat sink coupled with thermal paste

Carbon tube removed allows for 1" OD, gun mountable. I will post pics soon of this feature. 

I will have 10 functional prototypes complete this weekend and would like to send one or two out to well respected individuals who can do some thorough testing and provide some feedback. Who would you recommend?


----------



## espeery (Sep 10, 2015)

Also looking at understanding finishes you would prefer. 

Do you prefer natural titanium or coated? Right now I am looking at three options:
1) Grade 2 natural titanium
2) Sand blasted natural titanium
3) Chromium tungsten (CrW) coated black using Physical Vapor Deposition (PVD) process 
4) CrW coated gray (PVD)

For the carbon fiber:
1) natural raw carbon fiber
2) Black painted to match PVD Tungsten Chromium coating
3) Painted and UV clear coated safety orange (pantone #165)
4) Painted white UV clear coated
5) some other color you would like to see

Aluminum - Type III hard anodizing gray or black.

Love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 10, 2015)

espeery said:


> I will have 10 functional prototypes complete this weekend and would like to send one or two out to well respected individuals who can do some thorough testing and provide some feedback. Who would you recommend?



I'll test drive it for you. I can declare it Yetmanproof or not. If it survives week with me and the beagles, it's a goer.
P


----------



## archimedes (Sep 10, 2015)

espeery said:


> Keep the comments/questions coming, this is great feedback. I will be posting pictures of of all the components this weekend. Here is a little more info:
> 
> - CREE LED XP-L High Intensity: http://www.cree.com/LED-Components-...ur thoughts.[/QUOTE]
> Good luck, and cheers !


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 10, 2015)

+1 to that, especially about the Disco Modes!
P


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 10, 2015)

Man, you are a brave soul. I admire your courage. Open post for comments and suggestions. lol

I will add to some great suggestions you have been given already. Some I will repeat for impact.
My OPINION:

Good start
Get in touch with DrJones for a driver? 
Perhaps: Fully potted electronics???
You scare me with the 5 mode part. I don't like strobes or blinkies. Again, my opinion. If I have to cycle through those modes to turn off light, I will be very unhappy (picky) fellow. 
Easy to disassemble & repair. For those of us who like swapping leds and drivers as tech changes. 
Clip? Need something to keep it from rolling out of reach or into trouble.
If you do a clip, make it like a knife, where it can be carried bezel up or down! No need to worry about lefties here! ha!
Finishes: Natural, and bead blasted or tumbled. I love bead blasted, some think it shows snails too bad. But not me. Also, offer a anodized option to some parts. 
Carbon fiber to me should only be natural. High quality only. 
Lens, AR Ultra clear
Your ring mount should be sturdy and large enough to fit a quality heavy duty stainless split ring (like those used on fishing lures). Still that may no be enough anti roll? I could be wrong? Often, when I put the light down, I want it to stay where I put it. 
Please, please offer Neutral White as a Led option. 

Price/Cost/ROI:
What I would pay is unknown at this time. What others would pay is even further unknown.
I would be concerned with my Return On Investment. So that would need to be forecast. Your time involved in getting all parts, assembly, testing, sale list & monitoring, sale transaction completion, updates, packaging, shipping, International shipping, returns, DOA/problem units, after sale replacement parts & servicing. Then dealing with just plain crazies emails & problems. So I guess, what is your time worth to you? What ROI is necessary? 

Hope that helps. I wish you the best of luck in this endeavor.


----------



## Ladd (Sep 10, 2015)

Nice light. Agree no disco modes. Or well hidden.
Price is a factor.


----------



## magellan (Sep 10, 2015)

I like it as you've set it up so far.

Would love a 18500 version though in addition to the 18650.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Sep 10, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> If you do a clip, make it like a knife, where it can be carried bezel up or down! No need to worry about lefties here! ha!
> .



No love for those of us in our right minds. I say make a left handed light. 10% of the .8420253% of the population that are informed CPF members will flock to it.


----------



## SA Condor (Sep 10, 2015)

Do everyone here a favor and give us a heads up with the Kickstarter project. Share a link to it when it's ready!

Edit to add: include the name of your project too.


----------



## Highbandwidth (Sep 10, 2015)

As another commenter noted, you'll NOT please everyone here. There seems to be some consensus on the firefly mode, tailstand, and no blinky function. A light like this won't be a duty light or tactical light - it's a gentleman's light. Nobody will fasten it to their AR and go hunting. With that said however, the collectors will like the IP68 and dual springs and sapphire lens whether it ever gets off the shelf or not. And some (myself perhaps) will EDC such a light as titanium is preferred over anodized or PVD finish. For myself, if your price is attractive, assuming fit and finish is good and light quality is good, I'm in already. But I'm a sucker for titanium and carbon fiber.


----------



## Highbandwidth (Sep 10, 2015)

espeery said:


> I will have 10 functional prototypes complete this weekend and would like to send one or two out to well respected individuals who can do some thorough testing and provide some feedback. Who would you recommend?



Look up user "selfbuilt". There may be others, but his are the only ones I read. And I do make purchase decisions based on his reviews.


----------



## Tixx (Sep 10, 2015)

chriscorv58 said:


> I think a 1 lumen setting would be a must.



So I like it, definitely! I would say moonlight would be a must, meaning a min of 0.5 lumens. Also have you considered around 4000k temp?

How do you think this fits into the market? Who are you targeting? Flashoholics? General Pop? Check the Zebralight SC62w. Can do everything this light can do in a smaller package and more. Not to discourage, but just need to know your perspective to assist better.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Sep 10, 2015)

Good feedback from the others.

I really like the design - very tasteful.

My opinion is that 500 and 1000 lumens are visually to close to each other. Since you need a factor of 4x lumens to perceive double the brightness I think the lumen levels should be: 1000, 250, 50, 10. With maybe a moonlight. 

As others have mentioned adding to many levels to a single clicky light starts to get annoying in use. 

Also - am I reading the OD correctly @ 1.8 inches? That 45.7mm in diameter - which is HUGE. If it really is that size you should make it so it's compatible with 32650, 26650 and 18650 cells via adapter sleeves. Also with that diameter it will have a pretty large reflector and should be quite a thrower.


----------



## gunga (Sep 10, 2015)

If it's pricey I would hope for grade 5 ti.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 10, 2015)

You're going to have a significant number of individuals who'll want a lower, low setting. Just an idea.


----------



## nfetterly (Sep 10, 2015)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Also - am I reading the OD correctly @ 1.8 inches? That 45.7mm in diameter - which is HUGE. If it really is that size you should make it so it's compatible with 32650, 26650 and 18650 cells via adapter sleeves. Also with that diameter it will have a pretty large reflector and should be quite a thrower.



I was wondering if anyone else noticed that - I did see 1" OD with CF sleeve removed.

Coatings
1. DLC (really really preferred...)
2. AlTiN

LMH (I'm okay with moonlight, but don't like HML).

Sapphire lens 

Looks very nice.


----------



## espeery (Sep 10, 2015)

Correction: 30mm OD (1.18") and 25.4mm (1") with carbon sleeve removed.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Sep 10, 2015)

I LOVE the aesthetics, just beautiful!

Unfortunately, for me, lights that have a one-button interface, where you have to click-click-click to get to each level, are just too cumbersome for the way I use a light, but plenty of people find those types of UIs acceptable, so that's okay ... although I'd advise finding a way to hide the disco modes, as we've hit you over the head with ad nauseum in this thread  Otherwise, find a UI that you can manufacture that enables forward momentary/clicky from the rear button and something else (a second button, head twists, whatever) to control modes, and I'm on board.


----------



## espeery (Sep 10, 2015)

Note taken - remove the disco stuff and keep it really simple. I really like the low lumen (0.5 to 1) setting idea. 

Tell me more about DLC and why you prefer this over other coatings. 

The company name is Atlas, the model will be called the C57 (57mm carbon tube length).

I will be taking your input and making final tweaks to my current design then launching on Kickstarter hopefully 9/22 if all goes well. I was also thinking of doing a CPF earlybird special to give back.


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 10, 2015)

You could do the disco, just make sure the driver has the capability to have it hidden. 

I had some thoughts and wanted to ask a few questions: It is a clicky right? If so, what kind of switch? McClicky? Switch boot color options? Nyogel on the threads?


----------



## archimedes (Sep 10, 2015)

DLC is preferred for both functional and aesthetic reasons.

It has superior wear and hardness characteristics to most other coatings. It also looks quite beautiful, especially on highly polished surfaces.

I suppose you might also consider it to tie in with the "carbon" theme, too ...


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 10, 2015)

a perfect example of a bi directional clip comes on Jetbeams XP-L 3M Pro. That would be pretty slick. As for the carbon fiber you could lower your costs and offer some very nice patterns with peel ply CF on G10. Im looking at the handle of my Spyderco Yojimbo 2 in carbon fiber peel ply on G10. To see images of this example Im giving just google image "Knifeworks Yojimbo 2 carbon fiber S90V" it looks very very good and G10 while cheaper is no joke either. The peel ply CF on this example has a near perfect grip texture and outstanding micro diamond pattern.

As I have learned in my other hobby of collecting and customizing knives do NOT make a CF clip unless it is 3d designed and 3d machined to be near 3mm thick. Ive seen to many expensive standard thickness CF knife clips snap and break under tension. Stonewashed titanium you say? Love that idea. Im an optician and sell many titanium frames almost all of them are smoothed out natural titanium color when it comes to the finish Im not sure how its smoothed out on the surface but the look that is left is un anodized natural color. You could offer stone washed finishes on titanium and with my experience with stone washed knife steels it looks very good and hides scratches very well.


----------



## SA Condor (Sep 10, 2015)

espeery said:


> Note taken - remove the disco stuff and keep it really simple. I really like the low lumen (0.5 to 1) setting idea.
> 
> Tell me more about DLC and why you prefer this over other coatings.
> 
> ...



Sounds good, thanks for the info. I'll keep my eyes peeled for it on Kickstarter. It'll be interesting to see what you decide on for final specs. I do like the sound of a 4000k option.


----------



## espeery (Sep 10, 2015)

Here are a few images of our latest round of prototypes. I will post better photos soon, but here are a few for now. Do you guys like the various color options? I am thinking of offering two different carbon fiber tubes per package during the kickstarter campaign but not sure if people want the customization or not.








seen above: Carbon (natural twill, white, black) Caps- CRW black, rings - black, black, gray






Various color options, bottom is "blaze orange" used in hunting gear.






Black caps, gray rings and alum radiator and natural 2x2 twill carbon.






natural caps, natural alum rings and handle, light orange carbon fiber tube.







Bead blasted top, natural finish bottom.






above: Black titanium, CRW PVD coated, laser engraved logo.






Copper heat sink


----------



## Rob Babcock (Sep 11, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## wuyeah (Sep 11, 2015)

Are you selling flashlight or light saber? I am confused.

Please don't put much graphics on that beautiful carbon fiber....I love the clean look. Your light is unique enough to tell apart. Digiatal engrave will be better than a big strip of bold graphic logo.


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 11, 2015)

WOW!! Beautiful Ill buy one now!

It needs one of those DriverVN2 http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-DriverVN-amp-DriverVNX-Programmable-Circuits which is one of those DrJones as mentioned.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 11, 2015)

OUTSTANDING!! You are nailing the carbon fiber very well the patterns and textures are almost dead on like the knife I was talking about. Am preferring the natural finish top and the DLC top. Alright man so far you have more or less put together one hell of a high quality host! How is the mode selection done at this point in development looking like either a head twister or multi tap tail switch deal. Still consider a well done side switch for mode changes so the user can turn on and off the light as well as change modes with the same hand. Still no clip? Heat sinking with this lights thick top, bottom and you said radiator in the top? Appers so very good! Carbon Fiber is also excellent at heat sinking so you are looking great thus far.

So we need to get down to some electronic guts and wiring. The emitter is still XP-L? V5 or....? No matter how nice the materials that make up your light are it will be shopped and compared against the Fenix TAC35 XP-L, Jetbeam WL S2 XP-L and even the ET T25C2 XP-L V5. You are obviously looking to charge premium prices for what is obviously so far an expensive light to make and were not even to the guts yet. Looks like the light with its aluminum radiator will be thermally regulated at least on Max?

How is the reflector coming? Youre going to need to meet or beat the XP-L competition. Despite the extra thickness the thick head and tail are and the thickness the CF adds to the aluminum tube when it comes down to it this light internally has the same room to work with as the Fenix TAC35. A premium material premium price high out put XP-L PD35 size/output light is going to be expected to at least take an 18650, 3 volt CR123s and rechageable 2x 3.7 volt RCR's.

I would personally tune the reflector shape and emitter placement where the beam profile nails the huge hot spot, proper and even corona as well as the width of the beam diameter out of the UC35 it would the tint needs to be perfectly even across the hot spot and spill portions of the profile. No harsh purples or blues. Nail down the UC35 beam profile with the added efficiency of the XP-L and mostly what is widely expected out of a domed XP-L and so far that has been blinding white tint. The emitter and connected wiring has GOT to be bomb proof. If Im going to pay the prices I am imagining youll charge I should be able to not just drop the light from waist high without the emitter breaking loose and or solder points cracking etc I should be able to throw it high and far into 2 meters deep of water where the light should still be undamaged and cranking away.

I am LOVING your light so far OP but the competition in this class is cut throat and many. I own just about all the cigar tube sized PD35 class of lights and boy youve got your work cut out for you when it comes down to how well the light actually functions, how well done the beam profile is at ALL mode levels. Im not seeing anywhere on the so far posted lights where a clip would connect to. Its GOT to have a clip! Deep carry and bi directional make it out of a nice brushed steel anodize it whatever. 

I have high hopes OP! I am very impressed so far youre blowing away the rest of this class of lights when it comes to materials Im sure Im not the only one waiting to see how you proceed with the electronics!


----------



## mvyrmnd (Sep 11, 2015)

They look great - but I'd like to add my voice to the "No Disco modes" and "Please have a moonlight mode" camps.

A programmable driver would be a massive plus at this price point. Let people choose what they want rather than trying to build a set of modes to compromise with everyone


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 11, 2015)

So nice to see that copper heat sink. 
Protos color options look really nice. That carbon fiber matte is growing on me. I am a bead blasted fan. Some aren't because they say it shows scratches. 

Can someone order a Mix and Match packaged deal? That way they can sorta lego there own creation. For example, going hunting today, swap out for Blaze Orange body, or Going to meet James Bond at the Players Ball, swap out for Carbon Fiber and so on. 

I didn't see where you addressed the button question, or did I miss it?


----------



## SA Condor (Sep 11, 2015)

The natural twill and the black are the two that stand out most to me. I think because the logo doesn't jump out and slap you in the face. The design speaks for itself.

I very much agree with those that have mentioned the user programable driver. You'll never come up with a set of levels that pleases everyone, so why not put it in our hands to decide the output levels?

I haven't seen you respond to the previous inquiry, will this be potted?


----------



## Highbandwidth (Sep 11, 2015)

Where the holes are in the sides of the head, any chance you could get tritium inserts in there? You'll see them a LOT in high end custom lights. Otherwise, I'd think those holes would allow too much dust/dirt to get inside. Even if they can't get into the guts of the thing, they would be an issue aesthetically. Then again, depending on price point, these may not see much real world use.


----------



## Highbandwidth (Sep 11, 2015)

wuyeah said:


> Please don't put much graphics on that beautiful carbon fiber....I love the clean look. Your light is unique enough to tell apart. Digiatal engrave will be better than a big strip of bold graphic logo.



I second this enthusiastically. Keep your branding small, subtle, and classy.


----------



## slim4511 (Sep 11, 2015)

I really like the black with gray o rings. Very nice.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 11, 2015)

Your original mode spacing is perfect for me. I don't use moonlight but then I can't afford your flashlight so listen to those who can.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 11, 2015)

as for mode switching am still curious as to how that is done. Having to tail click through modes or even just half pressing is a PIA. Mode switching via head twisting has one big advantage though and that is being able to choose the mode before you turn the light on. Still having to use two hands to switch modes in this class of lights would see a lot of criticism. How about low voltage warning? How will that be accomplished? Offering bothe CW and NW XP-L options would be awesome. OP at the price point it looks like you are going to shoot for accessories for the light would be expected. A screw on bi directional clip would be best or single directional deep carry clip that screws on. My MH20 deep carry clip indeed buries the light out of sight but the clip pops off whenever Im trying to get something else out of the same pocket for example.

Am paying close attention to this thread. Cannot wait to see down into the completed head and see some beam shots


----------



## espeery (Sep 11, 2015)

*I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

Thanks for all the replies, I really like the minimalistic pad print logo idea, we're currently working on a new pad print design. With respect to the driver I really like some of the suggestions mentioned, I'm doing some research now to see what it would take to get a programmable driver, The current driver has five settings through a rear rear tail click button that can skip through the modes fairly quick through half steps.
Potting the electronics is a very interesting idea, I would like to do some thermal testing with some of the components I have and see how they handle when potted.
Hopefully tomorrow or Monday I will have some pictures of an exploded view of all the components for you to review, I'm also still looking for a flashlight reviewer if you have any recommendations. The titanium tail cap has a small rim that sits just above the button so that the flashlight can stand on either end.


----------



## ForrestChump (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

:rock:


----------



## wuyeah (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*



espeery said:


> Thanks for all the replies, I really like the minimalistic pad print logo idea, we're currently working on a new pad print design. With respect to the driver I really like some of the suggestions mentioned, I'm doing some research now to see what it would take to get a programmable driver, The current driver has five settings through a rear rear tail click button that can skip through the modes fairly quick through half steps.
> Potting the electronics is a very interesting idea, I would like to do some thermal testing with some of the components I have and see how they handle when potted.
> Hopefully tomorrow or Monday I will have some pictures of an exploded view of all the components for you to review, I'm also still looking for a flashlight reviewer if you have any recommendations. The titanium tail piece is just above the button so that the flashlight can stand on either end.


Please consider the laser engraving concept. Similar to what early surefire have done. Simple outline logo. I don't think you need to paint the logo to be more obvious. I actually don't mind the current logo size. I just don't like that black background. I think engrave logo provide a highend luxury feel than print. Of course it will add on cost. Personally I don't mind paying a bit more for something nicer. Zebralight headlamp actually have no logo on. People are buying them like crazy. So are some custom lights.


----------



## Tixx (Sep 12, 2015)

Glenn7 said:


> WOW!! Beautiful Ill buy one now!
> 
> It needs one of those DriverVN2 http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-DriverVN-amp-DriverVNX-Programmable-Circuits which is one of those DrJones as mentioned.




No moonlight in that driver unfortunately.


----------



## Tixx (Sep 12, 2015)

This light looks really bad @ss


----------



## DrafterDan (Sep 12, 2015)

I like the lightsaber look, futuristic! 
Richard at Mountain Electronics can custom design drivers for you, and many of us have used OSH Park to build custom boards. Certainly need to entertain the idea that some folks will want to run two AW/ IMR 18350's at 4.2v each. 

The natural finish highlights the details in head/ tailcap, and would look even better with a stone-wash finish. 
Definitely need a clip, I dislike rolly torches. 
I volunteer for the testing list. Plus I'm a photographer, and can take some nice photos for you.


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 12, 2015)

Yes! DD just nailed what I was forgetting to add. 
"Certainly need to entertain the idea that some folks will want to run two AW/ IMR 18350's at 4.2v each." 
Great point!

I also concur with the Mtn Electronics suggestion.


----------



## Sherbona (Sep 12, 2015)

It would be a shame if this titanium _carbon fiber _light didn't have a daytime flash mode for bikes (e.g., 2-4 hz flash, or even better a low that flashes to high at 2-4hz).


----------



## Highbandwidth (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*



espeery said:


> I'm also still looking for a flashlight reviewer if you have any recommendations.



I'm sure all of us would be glad to review for you. I know I would. But the most prolific and qualified reviewer I know of is user "selfbuilt" here. Just search his name and you'll find him. And maybe send one to me for my invaluable help in nominating selfbuilt.


----------



## espeery (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up, I am now in touch with selfbuilt.


----------



## archimedes (Sep 13, 2015)

espeery said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I am now in touch with selfbuilt.


Good choice ...


----------



## mvyrmnd (Sep 13, 2015)

A shame mattaus doesn't make Hyperion drivers anymore...


----------



## espeery (Sep 14, 2015)

Looking at sourcing a premium tail switch, any suggestions?


----------



## archimedes (Sep 14, 2015)

McClicky?

What's the max drive current ?


----------



## espeery (Sep 14, 2015)

We will be using either the XP-L or XP-L High Intensity, both of which have a max drive current of 3A.


----------



## archimedes (Sep 14, 2015)

McClicky should be able to handle that fine.


----------



## espeery (Sep 15, 2015)

Here is a picture of the latest prototype. More pics to come. 
Specs:

- CC LED driver
- Atlas anti-roll ring
- Matte Carbon 2x2 twill
- Matte titanium with chromium tungsten coated end caps
- Black matte hard anodized aluminum body and rings
- Orange peel or smooth aluminum reflector
- copper heat sink
- Modes (looking into programmable)
- LED - Cree XP-L V5 or XP-L HI V2
- Titanium button, recessed for either end standing
- 2mm Pyrex AR coated lens
- 30mm OD and 1" (carbon tube removed) OD for various mount options
- 18650 battery
- 7.4 oz.
- 5.25" long
- internal button (looking to optimize for quality and travel
- IPX8
- laser engraved titanium
- carbon tube logo - working on new lower profile look.


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 15, 2015)

Now that is looking sharp! I love the clean lines now. That anti roll is perfect!


----------



## gunga (Sep 15, 2015)

No clip option?


----------



## espeery (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for the reminder, yes I am working on a clip design right now. This will likely be attached to the ring and could be swapped to either the front or rear ring so you could have clip the light head/tail forward.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 15, 2015)

$49.99?


----------



## gunga (Sep 15, 2015)

*I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

Wild looking light. The light is waterproof right? Are those trit slots in the back?


----------



## Jannojj (Sep 15, 2015)

Look great , how about polished titanium against the black or white?


----------



## Jannojj (Sep 15, 2015)

That light under 75.00 would nice


----------



## wjv (Sep 15, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> The mode spacing should be 1 lumen moonlight, 50 medium, 150 medium, 500 high and 1,000 turbo



Agreed!

I'd be using the 1-150 setting 90+% of the time. .


----------



## orbital (Sep 15, 2015)

+

*~Keep in matt finish for sure*!


..also, don't thread lock anything





___^


----------



## snowlover91 (Sep 15, 2015)

Love the look and design of the latest prototype! Just add a clip and we are good to go, excellent design and color! Count me in and if you need any beta testers I'd be more than happy to


----------



## Pelican305 (Sep 15, 2015)

thats an awesome looking light. id like to reserve my place in line for once once you get a clip on it. Great work!


----------



## espeery (Sep 16, 2015)

Here are a few product shots I took this last weekend. We have not decided on colors yet but we are thinking each customer would get the raw carbon and one more color for customization. Love to hear which of these you like the best and if there is a color you would like to see.


----------



## espeery (Sep 16, 2015)

Removing the carbon fiber tubes gives you a 1" mount option and a more tactical look as shown below:





I'll be posting more pictures over the next few days with the wrist strap attached, internal components, and the package I am considering for the Kickstarter.


----------



## snowlover91 (Sep 16, 2015)

Love the two solid black/grey ones, light #1 and #3 in the 2nd pic. The design is great and I'm looking forward to seeing this go live on Kickstarter, I'll definitely be in on this.


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 16, 2015)

Why don't you send a sample to Jim Basham who travels under 880arm on CPF? He publishes flashlightguide.com.
His reviews are amazing well presented and greatly respected by those who know. Well, me anyway.
Looking forward to some beamshots and specs when you get them together.
Good luck.
P


----------



## archimedes (Sep 16, 2015)

Review by @880arm would be another excellent choice, agreed ....


----------



## snowlover91 (Sep 16, 2015)

And also Selfbuilt would be an excellent one to review this light as well. Looking forward to this light!


----------



## espeery (Sep 16, 2015)

peter yetman said:


> Why don't you send a sample to Jim Basham who travels under 880arm on CPF? He publishes flashlightguide.com.
> His reviews are amazing well presented and greatly respected by those who know. Well, me anyway.
> Looking forward to some beamshots and specs when you get them together.
> Good luck.
> P



Thanks for the tip, I will reach out to him. I have been in touch with SelfBuilt as well.


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 17, 2015)

Here's a link to Jim Basham's site for submitting your light for review....

http://flashlightguide.com/flashlightguide/product-submissions/

P


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Sep 17, 2015)

*1. Switch button *- I notice your titanium light has a titanium switch button. This looks great, but DO make sure the button works smoothly. Titanium on titanium tends to bind as Sunwayman found out with their switch button on the V11r. It's more important to have a smooth working switch button than it is to have a blingy looking one.

*2. As others have pointed out mode spacing could be better.* One option would be to use a driver with Guppydrv firmware. That driver allows something like 24 different user-configurable mode settings. Downside is it is a FET driver, so peak output would be much higher than 1000 lumens and the light would overheat unless the turbo timer were enabled. If interested in this type of driver see Mountain Electronics' website. If you just want to stick with 4 modes how about: Moonlight - 5% - 30% - 100%.

*3. The logo on the side of the light covers the entire sleeve. * This makes the light look a little more like a budget light. Perhaps a smaller logo would make it look more premium?

*4. If you want to really make the light's UI stand out, rig it for an electronic switch* and use Moppydrv driver. This would require an unusual tailcap design though: Momentary in the tail then an isolated extra electrical contact from the tail switch to the head, either by a wire (as used in HDS) or an internal sleeve (as used in Liteflux LF2XT).


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 17, 2015)

agreed on the logo size. Half it yet make sure the engraving really stands out though as it is the big logo doesnt stand out much despite being a big logo.


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 17, 2015)

I like it with the tube removed. Nice lines for sure.


----------



## espeery (Sep 17, 2015)

I agree with the logo suggestions. I will post some new logo images when I get them. Also, I am revising the laser engraving to have thicker lines on the aluminum handle as CelticCross74 has suggested. 


Here is a photo looking directly(as best as I could) down the front reflector.


----------



## espeery (Sep 17, 2015)

Here is another shot of the flashlight with the carbon tube removed. The titanium front cap is sand blasted and the back is left unaltered. 

The sand blasted front cap is growing on me. I will be doing some wear testing to see if this surface finish is less likely to show scratches and day to day abuse.


----------



## SA Condor (Sep 17, 2015)

espeery said:


> Here is another shot of the flashlight with the carbon tube removed. The titanium front cap is sand blasted and the back is left unaltered.
> 
> The sand blasted front cap is growing on me. I will be doing some wear testing to see if this surface finish is less likely to show scratches and day to day abuse.



Any idea on a price point yet for the Kickstarter project? 5 more days till the 22nd!


----------



## espeery (Sep 18, 2015)

SA Condor said:


> Any idea on a price point yet for the Kickstarter project? 5 more days till the 22nd!



Hi SA Condor, I have been overwhelmed with the positive feedback for the light. Our team has decided to take an additional 7-8 weeks to incorporate the feedback prior to the Kickstarter launch. Our new date will be early November. I am working with "selfbuilt" and "880arm" to review the light and provide feedback. Thank you for your encouragement!

Here is a shot with a wrist strap/carabiner attached to the Atlas ring:


----------



## espeery (Sep 18, 2015)

I have been doing a lot of research on pricing. I would love to hear your thoughts on the following pricing and package deal:

*$239
*KS retail price
C57 light, wrist strap, Panasonic 18650 battery, charger, clip, bike or gun mount and microfiber case.

*$199
*Limited quantity early bird special
C57 light, wrist strap, Panasonic 18650 battery, charger and clip

The base C57 light would include the raw carbon fiber tube. We are also thinking of including a second colored carbon tube for customization in the package (colors still up in the air but could be (black, OD green, flat dark earth, hunter orange, white, coyote brown, kryptek camo etc.) Who would like a second tube?


----------



## Jannojj (Sep 18, 2015)

How about neon colors of green , blue , yellow ,the best for last gitd !


----------



## snowlover91 (Sep 18, 2015)

A second tube would be great. A camo color would be great. Don't change the design of the light though I love the way it looks, just incorporating some of the internal changes like the driver and maybe adding an area for tritium tubes would also be nice. Being able to add extra tubes would be a great option and customization feature. Also maybe for pricing you could have a special "CPF" member package?


----------



## espeery (Sep 18, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> A second tube would be great. A camo color would be great. Don't change the design of the light though I love the way it looks, just incorporating some of the internal changes like the driver and maybe adding an area for tritium tubes would also be nice. Being able to add extra tubes would be a great option and customization feature. Also maybe for pricing you could have a special "CPF" member package?




Yes, we will be putting together a special CPF member package. I will notify you here the day and *hour *that we launch so you can be the first to hit the site. I will need a list of people on CPF who are interested so I have enough available at this price. 

*$189
*CPF limited quantity package
C57, two carbon tubes, wrist strap, battery, charger, clip, mount, and microfiber bag.


----------



## gunga (Sep 18, 2015)

It's water proof right?


----------



## espeery (Sep 18, 2015)

Yes, I conducted a preliminary water test last night and it passed. We will ensure the light is minimum IPX7 (1m depth 30 min.) with the goal of IPX8.


----------



## snowlover91 (Sep 18, 2015)

espeery said:


> Yes, we will be putting together a special CPF member package. I will notify you here the day and *hour *that we launch so you can be the first to hit the site. I will need a list of people on CPF who are interested so I have enough available at this price.
> 
> *$189
> *CPF limited quantity package
> C57, two carbon tubes, wrist strap, battery, charger, clip, mount, and microfiber bag.



Excellent! I'm very excited about this starting up and looking forward to getting one of these. It's probably one of the nicest lights I've seen and the customization options I'm looking forward to. The clip design will be the other feature that's important to me, looking forward to seeing that.


----------



## espeery (Sep 19, 2015)

*I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

We did a lot of testing today: drop, water proofing, mud, drive over and more. The C57 handled all the tests extremely well. I hope to post more details pictures etc. as I get them. 
For IPX8 we submerged the light under 10 feet of water for three hours without any issues.


----------



## Highbandwidth (Sep 19, 2015)

espeery said:


> Yes, we will be putting together a special CPF member package. I will notify you here the day and *hour *that we launch so you can be the first to hit the site. I will need a list of people on CPF who are interested so I have enough available at this price.
> 
> *$189
> *CPF limited quantity package
> C57, two carbon tubes, wrist strap, battery, charger, clip, mount, and microfiber bag.




I'd be very surprised to learn of any CPF'ers who need another 18650 or charger. And we are a pretty particular bunch on those items as on lights. The gun/bike mount might be nice, but many more would just use the light by itself with mount unopened in a drawer. 

To sell the most lights you should deduct those extras and reduce price accordingly. Note you can currently buy an Olight titanium 18650 1000lm light retail for $120. Olight is a well regarded German manufacturer. Yours looks spiffier - especially if you can insert tritium tubes - but it's not a McGizmo (you'll have to earn that status over years). I guess the question really is: How many units do you hope to sell?

At your prices, you're after Surefire and Elzetta money without their reputation. In my view that makes you a contender for the collectors only. The users, cops, IT techs, auto techs, etc, are much closer to the Olight titanium price (if they're willing to spring for titanium at all). And for the collector, you could charge more - say $300 with the tritium and minus the mounts (sold separately).


----------



## archimedes (Sep 19, 2015)

espeery said:


> ....
> The sand blasted front cap is growing on me. I will be doing some wear testing to see if this surface finish is less likely to show scratches and day to day abuse....



Blasted finish will show _*more*_ wear, in general.

Stonewash is what you want ... [emoji14]


----------



## monanza (Sep 19, 2015)

I have kept quiet so far because others have covered pretty much what I would have suggested but I have been following the thread with great interest. Definitely count me in for the CPF package. I very much like the Black, natural, and BB finishes. Multiple tube options are also great.

Based on what I have seen in the thread and your willingness to accommodate +ve and -ve criticism, I would sign up for one for sure. If the reviews come back positive (which I expect will be the case), then I am in for two, possibly three in different finishes.

There are several really good hard coatings for Titanium including DLC, AlTiCrCN, TiAlN, and even ZrN for that pale gold finish. Not suggesting you add them now but they can be a way to distinguish your lights in the future. They all have high hardness (lowest is ZrN) and low coefficient of friction (highest is ZrN) so they do not scratch easily.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 19, 2015)

Highbandwidth said:


> I'd be very surprised to learn of any CPF'ers who need another 18650 or charger. And we are a pretty particular bunch on those items as on lights.



Looks like the OP is putting together a high end light with some bells and whistles. Looking at the posts, it looks like members are mostly excited about it. I might even want to purchase another 18650; already have some chargers.

Bill


----------



## Lantern32 (Sep 19, 2015)

50-500 is a huge jump. What about 50, 300, 500, 1000? Also, may I ask what type of reflector? I absolutely LOVE your light! Please direct message me the link to your kickstarted page and I will back you!


----------



## espeery (Sep 19, 2015)

Are you asking orange peel versus smooth reflector? Do people have an opinion on which is better?


----------



## orbital (Sep 19, 2015)

+

Depends on the emitter,, SMO reflectors have worked perfectly w/o any ring for years now.
*
have big spacing on modes,, just trust me*. {{ ex: .5~30~200~800lm type spacing }}


----------



## snowlover91 (Sep 19, 2015)

For mode spacing I still prefer 1, 50, 150, 500 then 800-1000 as the turbo option. I find 50 to be the perfect "medium" level while "150" is a great all around for most tasks. The jump from there to 500 or 800+ lumens will be significant enough to notice. The 1 lumen is good for those like me who like moonlight and use it frequently. Also either reflector would be fine, if you can pull off the smooth while maintaining a good beam profile (no rings or dark spots) then go for it. If it compromises the beam then definitely go for OP.


----------



## thijsco19 (Sep 20, 2015)

What kind of MCPCB are you using? A DTP MCPCB? Aluminium or copper? (MCPCB= metal core printed circuit board, it is that thing where the leds sits on, DTP= direct thermal path)
A copper DTP MCPCB would be the best solution.

Also, though it's just my simple opinion, I find the price way to high. Drop it to around 100$ to 150$ max. Something like 100$ without charger and 18650, 150$ including charger and 18650.


----------



## Lantern32 (Sep 20, 2015)

A word of advice about the focus of the beam if I may-

Some people say- "Give it a huge hot spot!"

Some people say- "Give it a tight hot spot for some throw!"

My advice is make a hybrid. 

The McGizmo reflector that Malkoff uses in their MDC flashlights is a pretty good example. It isn't too focused, but has enough throw for daily outdoor tasks.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Sep 20, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> A word of advice about the focus of the beam if I may-
> 
> Some people say- "Give it a huge hot spot!"
> 
> ...



Or interchangeable reflectors ala Elzetta lights. Although they use TIR's rather than reflectors.


----------



## Lantern32 (Sep 20, 2015)

FroggyTaco said:


> Or interchangeable reflectors ala Elzetta lights. Although they use TIR's rather than reflectors.



That works; however, unnecessary. What about 2 models with different reflectors? When you swap reflectors, things can go wrong. One of the biggest problems is dust. Also some people accidentally touching the LED... The more your flashlight is sealed up, the harder it is for someone to screw it up'


----------



## Lantern32 (Sep 20, 2015)

*I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

One more thing. Brand loyalty is involved here...

If you price your light around 250 dollars, there is a large chance people will go for the brands they already know. My advice: buy in quantity. 

I've built my own flashlights, and sold about 50. I've worked with carbon fiber, too. 

If you get a mold, carbon costs shouldn't be too bad. LEDs and Boards are expensive, but less in quantity. 

I believe that 300 dollars gives you a lot of pocket change, and that isn't a good way gaining customers. 

You need to have all your customers convinced that you are giving them decent prices, and that is the problem with us flashaholics.. We are so obsessed with flashlights that we know roughly what everything costs. 

I'd imagine you could possibly pull the price down a bit. 

Machining- stay away from CNC! That will significantly increase the price, and honestly it's not too neccecary. 

PS: With my experience, customers love square cut threads, centered LEDs, UCL glass lenses, no dust in the head, good paint-work, and good clicky buttons. 

I'm not just saying this, people are VERY picky. You may PM me if you have any questions. I have sold plenty of lights, so I can give you some design tips that should help get the attention of a lot of people! You defiantly have a good design going right now.

EDIT: Natural titanium is beautiful. If you offer a torched titanium model, I'm sure people would jump!


----------



## FroggyTaco (Sep 20, 2015)

Ok, how about the option to buy it either way & for those of us whom are interested we can order the alternate reflector as an accessory & swap it ourselves.


----------



## gunga (Sep 20, 2015)

Do the slots fit tritium? Were you able to get a programmable circuit?


----------



## espeery (Sep 20, 2015)

*I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

Pricing is key to the flashlight's success. I am working on a revised pricing model. 

Offering the C57 without any accessories is a great idea for those who already have accessories. I will likely offer the base model, and other price tiers that include additional accessories and customization/upgrade options. My goal is to get the base model pricing down from what I have it currently, demand and MOQs will play a big role. 

Color options: Titanium: black, natural, stonewash or sand blasted; Carbon: carbon twill, white, (two other colors undecided), aluminum rings and core: black or gray. 

Reflector: I currently have both OP and Smooth. I will get some beam shots of both and share the pics with you to compare. 

MCPCB: Currently aluminum. I will see what copper costs. 

Stonewash Titanium: Love the idea, I have seen some beautiful knives with this finish. I am looking into the cost. Ideally I will offer three finish options-natural ti, black and stonewashed.

LED Driver: nailing down the standard modes and programmable as an upgrade option. 

A picture of some of the internal components.


----------



## espeery (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

I forgot to mention that I've been testing out 3M DP-270 potting epoxy on the LED driver with great success. The light seems to work well with no heat issues. I am working on a fixture that will allow our team to pot the electronics in mass.


----------



## Lantern32 (Sep 21, 2015)

Copper is pretty good for heat transfer, but aluminum is great too. 

No torched titanium model?! lol


----------



## gunga (Sep 21, 2015)

Ahem. Tritium?


----------



## Lantern32 (Sep 21, 2015)

gunga said:


> Ahem. Tritium?



Tritium raises prices!


----------



## gunga (Sep 21, 2015)

no. Will it fit tritium. Not included.


----------



## Lantern32 (Sep 21, 2015)

gunga said:


> no. Will it fit tritium. Not included.



ahh that's a good idea!


----------



## Lantern32 (Sep 22, 2015)

espeery said:


> I have been doing a lot of research on pricing. I would love to hear your thoughts on the following pricing and package deal:
> 
> *$239
> *KS retail price
> ...



Good idea, but maybe you should have another package. Many flashaholics (we call ourselves) have tons of 18650s and a nice charger. What about a package with the light, clip, and wrist strap?


----------



## espeery (Sep 28, 2015)

Yes I think it's a good idea, offer the C57 with clip and wrist strap and bag.


----------



## SA Condor (Oct 1, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*



espeery said:


> Pricing is key to the flashlight's success. I am working on a revised pricing model.
> 
> Offering the C57 without any accessories is a great idea for those who already have accessories. I will likely offer the base model, and other price tiers that include additional accessories and customization/upgrade options. My goal is to get the base model pricing down from what I have it currently, demand and MOQs will play a big role.



I'm waiting to see your revised pricing! I want a quality light, but backing with as much money as your original price point is a big chunk of change for a new maker. Like some of the other guys have mentioned, those price points put you up with some very well established makers.


----------



## espeery (Oct 2, 2015)

We are working closely with our suppliers to reduce cost while maintaining quality - as you may know machining titanium isn't cheap, But I've been very pleased with the finish and durability that this material provides.


----------



## espeery (Oct 2, 2015)

*I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

We've officially chosen a kick starter launch date of November 10. As promised I will publish to this forum the hour in which we launch so that you can pick up the candlepower early bird special pricing.

I'm thinking I will have a quantity of 50 available at that reduced price.


----------



## SA Condor (Oct 2, 2015)

Sounds good. I'll keep my eyes on the thread.


----------



## espeery (Oct 2, 2015)

Here are links to our website and social medial pages. 

Thanks,
Eric

Website
Facebook
Instagram
Pinterest 
Twitter


----------



## espeery (Oct 2, 2015)

Love to know if you folks would like to see a carbon camo option. Also shown below is a revised pad print - black stripe removed.


----------



## SA Condor (Oct 2, 2015)

The Camo one doesn't interest me, but options are always good since everyone has their own tastes. My favorite are still the black and the natural.


----------



## magellan (Oct 2, 2015)

espeery said:


> Yes, we will be putting together a special CPF member package. I will notify you here the day and *hour *that we launch so you can be the first to hit the site. I will need a list of people on CPF who are interested so I have enough available at this price.
> 
> *$189
> *CPF limited quantity package
> C57, two carbon tubes, wrist strap, battery, charger, clip, mount, and microfiber bag.



Count me in for the CPF package.


----------



## apisdorf (Oct 2, 2015)

magellan said:


> Count me in for the CPF package.


Please count me for one of the CPF packages as well.


----------



## Pelican305 (Oct 2, 2015)

espeery said:


> Yes, we will be putting together a special CPF member package. I will notify you here the day and *hour *that we launch so you can be the first to hit the site. I will need a list of people on CPF who are interested so I have enough available at this price.
> 
> *$189
> *CPF limited quantity package
> C57, two carbon tubes, wrist strap, battery, charger, clip, mount, and microfiber bag.



count me in for 1


----------



## espeery (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## espeery (Oct 2, 2015)

Dual mounting options - 30mm and 25.4mm (1"). Carbon tube removed also gives a different look and feel.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 2, 2015)

$199??? dude...it is a VERY nice looking light with what appears to be some of the best heat sinking Ive ever seen BUT $199?? Youre stepping into the PD35 class of lights man its pretty brutal there. I own close to this entire class of lights and so far I still just see a top grade host body. For $199 it better take 18650's, CR123's, 16340's and 18350's. Needs to have the stoutest electronics in the entire class, have the best beam profile in class AND be IP68 waterproof and dust proof Armyteks are and they average half what you are asking...

I really dig the fat premium look and feel of the light with the carbon sleeve on and I am sure Id enjoy having one but $199 is way way too much. For that much the light MUST dominate the entire PD35 class in every way and so far it does not look like it can. No waterproof built in mini USB charging port? Miss...I read through the thread again and unless I totally missed it I still do not see a deep carry pocket clip, sheath or lanyard. Miss...just not seeing the basics of function yet. Selfbuilts review will convince me he really knows what he is doing. At most as you have it I see a $130 light and even that is too much really. Keep it up though...


----------



## PapaLumen (Oct 2, 2015)

Very Nice. Im sure you will see when you do beam shots / get lux and lumen measured that a smooth reflector will throw more. Also the XP-L HI (should be able to source in V3?) throws more than the XP-L. 

Personally (not that it matters coz it will be out of my price range anyway) I would quite fancy no carbon tube and the center section in Ti too.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## espeery (Oct 2, 2015)

*I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

Thank you for your pricing feedback I really appreciate it. I'm working on the pricing model for the light that'll be less than $199 for sure.

The number of lights we sell impacts pricing. I will have stretch goals that reward the the backers - which will allow me to offer more value for less.

Our team is working hard on a deep pocket clip right now. We will have one for the launch.

We haven't tried IP 68 testing, the light passed IPX8 - 3 hours at 10 feet with no problem. I don't see a problem in getting us the IP68 testing completed before launch. 

I have a PD 35, and its scorching hot after five minutes at 960l- I couldn't hold it without a glove . The C57 remains fairly cool at 1000l. I attribute this to the titanium heat shield, the copper heat sink and the carbon handle which acts as an insulator.

I think one of our strongest value propositions is the strength and durability of the light- we start with an aluminum body flashlight, then wrap it in titanium and carbon fiber which adds an additional layer of strength and durability . We did some drive over and drop tests, and the titanium held up extremely well where as aluminum body gets dented dinged and scratched beat up fairly quickly.

As for the electronics we're working on a driver that allow some flexibility on battery types. We also chose a current controlled driver which is more efficient than a voltage controlled driver. The driver will be potted.


----------



## Elakazam (Oct 3, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

$189
CPF limited quantity package
C57, two carbon tubes, wrist strap, battery, charger, clip, mount, and microfiber bag.

...count me in for one! 

What about the charger, will it be with a european plug or usb plug?


----------



## snowlover91 (Oct 3, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> $199??? dude...it is a VERY nice looking light with what appears to be some of the best heat sinking Ive ever seen BUT $199?? Youre stepping into the PD35 class of lights man its pretty brutal there. I own close to this entire class of lights and so far I still just see a top grade host body. For $199 it better take 18650's, CR123's, 16340's and 18350's. Needs to have the stoutest electronics in the entire class, have the best beam profile in class AND be IP68 waterproof and dust proof Armyteks are and they average half what you are asking...
> 
> I really dig the fat premium look and feel of the light with the carbon sleeve on and I am sure Id enjoy having one but $199 is way way too much. For that much the light MUST dominate the entire PD35 class in every way and so far it does not look like it can. No waterproof built in mini USB charging port? Miss...I read through the thread again and unless I totally missed it I still do not see a deep carry pocket clip, sheath or lanyard. Miss...just not seeing the basics of function yet. Selfbuilts review will convince me he really knows what he is doing. At most as you have it I see a $130 light and even that is too much really. Keep it up though...



I have to disagree with this for several reasons. The cost of carbon fiber is very high, the package he is proposing has 2 carbon fiber interchangeable tubes included with different color options. Also keep in mind it's a titanium light, which is far more expensive than comparable aluminum lights. If you look at most companies that make identical models but with one in titanium most of the titanium versions will start around $70 and go way up quickly. It will have potted electronics which is a big deal and there are videos of durability testing on their FB page which are quite impressive. 

It also has a copper heat sink and is going to be current controlled from what I've read, all of this for $189 is not a bad deal at all. Add to that the unique customization options, ability to weapon mount, small size, etc. and you have an extremely versatile light for a great price. I really see very little that could be improved upon in this price range. Other companies have premium titanium lights about half this price and none of them offer the carbon fiber options, customization, potted electronics, etc for similar prices. I think this will be a good light and if it truly stays cool in the hand when operating at turbo that will be a huge plus. There are many here who would gladly pay $189 for a quality, customizable (that's key) light.


----------



## monanza (Oct 3, 2015)

With only 50 CPF specials available it might be wise to limit to one per backer. I know I want at least two, AlTiN and Natural with several sleeves. I like the Camo CF as an option. Looking forward to 11/10.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 3, 2015)

espeery I completely agree about the heat issue in the PD35 class they all get pretty hot within a couple of minutes. I also agree that your light appears to have heat sinking ability on what is just a much higher level than the rest of the class. I LOVE the look of the light! I also collect high end production knives and am well aware of material costs. You nailed the carbon fiber pattern/texture to the wall its exactly like the carbon fiber handles on some of my favorite knives outstanding job!

Getting IP68 rated as opposed to just IPX8 would be a great selling point. The driver is potted?? Now Im starting to eye my wallet. Forgive me if I read over it but you are doing XP-L or XP-L HI? I believe the HI in this platform would rock very very well and result in what I imagine would be the beam profile of the PD35(larger than average yet defined hotspot/bright and usable spill all artifact free)that punches out the rest of the class at 24/25000 candela if not more.

I understand you will be using glare coated optical grade pyrex? Different and I like it! Sapphire glare coat would go a hell of a long way in getting me to actually buy one of these. I once again will mention the bi directional clip on the Jetbeam 3M Pro as a possible idea.

Also a selling point I have not seen you mention is that titanium is hypo allergenic there are indeed folks with metal allergies so Id mention that as well. 

Got alot of people waiting for beamshots and run times and I am looking forward to them as well. Personally to me the light you need to meet and beat is the UC35. Youve knocked it out on materials and smashed it in terms of heat sinking. UC35 still has the waterproof even with the USB port open built in charger though thats pretty hard to beat. Have not seen a mention of the increasingly popular built in mini USB charging system for this light so I am assuming you are going without it? Tough call. I personally have zero issues with having to remove the cell in order to cradle charge it but love having a light with such a well done built in charging system I do use it from time to time. Notice how more and more of this class of lights have been showing up with built in charging lately? UC35, MH10, MH12 and MH20.

I belt carry a lot of my lights in whatever sheath was included. Beating the trashy and cheap Fenix sheaths should be no issue at all. Look at Armyteks sheaths, high quality nylon stitching, MOLLE compatible, metal D ring. Their higher quality than average lanyards would be worth emulating as well. In the end I expect the light to run as good as it looks and feels which would be class dominating in every way. Hell have some leather waterproofed sheaths made in black and brown, quality metal snaps etc. Id buy that. With the astonishing heat sinking capability of the light plus potted driver shoot for 1100 OTF lumens I am more than confident the XP-L can take and maintain it. Good luck...


----------



## espeery (Oct 4, 2015)

I will be doing some beam shots next week, what would you like to see?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 4, 2015)

I would like to see basic beamshots at 15 ish feet against a white wall outside somewhere. Any white surface big enough to shine the entire beam profile onto so we can get a solid basic idea of what you are trying to sell. On top of that you could do the same beam profile on a white surface at further and further distances (25 feet then 40 etc) show us how well your beam stays together and or changes at distance. I am still assuming your using an XP-L. Get down and dirty and show side by side beam shots of your light and the new TAC35, against a large white wall of course we are still trying to get the stone cold basics of what kind of beam you are offering here.


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 4, 2015)

Lol 

Stay strong espeery. I don't think I could ever subject myself to this.


----------



## rishabharies (Oct 4, 2015)

I would love to get my hands on one of these in carbon look. I'm sure to make some people at work jealous. Hope you figure out the pricing soon and have them available for sale. Good luck.


----------



## Dead Reckoning (Oct 4, 2015)

espeery said:


> Dual mounting options - 30mm and 25.4mm (1"). Carbon tube removed also gives a different look and feel.



I'm liking what I see.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 4, 2015)

Im freaking LOVING what I am seeing! I am just afraid of dropping $199 on a light that may potentially still get beat in terms of performance by a $50 TN12(2016).


----------



## recDNA (Oct 4, 2015)

Custom flashlights always cost more than production models. Has to have some aesthetic or collectors' value above bang for the buck stats.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 4, 2015)

Understood. The material costs for this light must be pretty high. Still it must perform above the average of the class to really justify such a high price. Ill be honest I want one of these lights hell make it two in different carbon fiber configurations but I have yet to still see a pocket clip, lanyard and sheath let alone beam shots. The light looks to possibly set a new standard for heatsinking that is for sure. Fully regulated XP-L HI combined with this lights heat sinking ability pushing 4 amps powered by one of the new 3500mah 10 amp 18650s should equal 1100 out the front lumens 1050 after 30 seconds and be able to hold that level until the cell is dry let alone how long the lower modes should hold.

In case I read over it espeery please correct me this light has-
How many modes?
How are the modes switched?
XP-L or XP-L HI?
What range of cells can it take?
Operating voltage range?

If espeery can pull of a favorable Selfbuilt review he will sell these lights faster than he can build them Ill probably buy two should that happen....


----------



## espeery (Oct 5, 2015)

I've been talking with Selfbuilt via email quite a bit, sounds like he's extremely busy over the next six weeks and will not be able to review my flashlight for launch, but I am trying to work out through email some of his recommendations for the light, I'm also working with others 880arm or two to review the light I'll be sending one out today or tomorrow. I will also be building an integrated sphere to do some lumen testing. ￼


----------



## espeery (Oct 5, 2015)

Currently the driver I am using is a current controlled driver with five modes: 50, 300, 1000 lumens, and SOS, Strobe. From the feedback I have received, people want a 1 lumen, a few mid settings and 1000 lumens with no SOS and no Strobe. That is the direction I am going right now. I am also looking at a driver that has a greater voltage range so the light can work with a few battery types. I will keep you posted.

I also have lights wired up with XP-L HD V5 and XP-L HI V3 leds. I will compare the beam throw, and spread and lumens and efficiency between the two models. I also have orange peel and smooth reflectors to compare.

Here is the battery I am currently going with Panasonic 18650:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DHXY72O/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## recDNA (Oct 5, 2015)

If you want to reach the largest possible audience I suggest a programmable driver. That allows user to choose what modes he wants or doesn't want.


----------



## rishabharies (Oct 5, 2015)

recDNA said:


> If you want to reach the largest possible audience I suggest a programmable driver. That allows user to choose what modes he wants or doesn't want.



Second that.


----------



## espeery (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm open to a programmable driver. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 5, 2015)

awesome to hear the progress youre making espeery! Programmable driver? The closest I would advise getting to a programmable driver is to take a look at the dual mode function of the PD35 TAC where there are two different mode systems one is "outdoor" where you can roll through all 5 modes plus strobe via the side switch or you can hold down the side switch for a few seconds then the light flashes 3 times to indicate the change of mode selection to "tactical" which leaves the mode switch no functional except to hold down a few seconds again to go back to "outdoor" mode. Interesting way the TAC modes function when in tactical you only have 3 modes all accessible via the tail switch only going turbo-strobe-low through half pressing the tailswitch full press to lock on to one of the 3 modes.

I will admit that you will never hear the end of it if there is no single lumen or sub lumen moonlight mode accessible somehow. The last thing I would want would be for the light to end up having the user interface of a Rubiks Cube like the old Armytek Pro models. Why not offer both XP-L HD as well as HI? HI is doable itd be the emitter I buy. With the HI doubling average candela you would beat the competition there. I know possible redesigning/tuning emitter placement for best beam profile with an HI would likely be needed for best result.

I admit many of us have been spoiled by Nitecores offering of strobe, SOS and beacon on so many of their lights. I myself would love to have at least the strobe and SOS kudos if you can manage beacon as well. Will the light flash a couple times every 30 seconds as a low voltage warning etc? How do you switch modes on the Alpha is it a twisty? Love the potted driver that is a HUGE plus. The heat sinking of this light will crush all competition easily. Fully regulated or step regulated etc? As for beam profile Ill say what I would be looking for again..emulate the PD35/UC35 profile successfully at greater distances. If you can pull that off Ill be one of the first in line....


----------



## recDNA (Oct 5, 2015)

Others no far more than I but Lucidrv by Dr Jones seems popular. Please consult more knowledgeable members on the subject. I wouldn't want to lead you to bad choice.


----------



## gunga (Oct 5, 2015)

That's a great firmware from Dr Jones on the ATtiny13 chip used in linear drivers (amc7135 linear regulators). It's my preferred choice but it belongs to Dr Jones (here and BLF, budget light forums).


----------



## recDNA (Oct 6, 2015)

gunga said:


> That's a great firmware from Dr Jones on the ATtiny13 chip used in linear drivers (amc7135 linear regulators). It's my preferred choice but it belongs to Dr Jones (here and BLF, budget light forums).


Does that mean he doesn't sell them to builders and modders?


----------



## espeery (Oct 7, 2015)

I had a good time last night with our team doing beam shots. We found a very large white wall at the local high school. We used a Canon 70D SLR with tripod. For the shots we did the following:

XP-L V5 High Density Smooth, XP-L HD Orange Peel, XP-L High Intensity V3 Smooth and XP-L HI OP at distances of 15, 25, 35 and 50 ft. To test beam distance or throw we did 30, 60, 90, 120, 150, 180, 220 and 250 ft. 

I am working on putting together a grid to compare these four configurations. Here is a quick snapshot a team member took from his smart phone, at 15ft from the wall (XPL HD on left, XPL HI on right)


----------



## Jannojj (Oct 7, 2015)

To me. Look very good !


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 7, 2015)

freaking awesome!!! That looks VERY good! The bright spill out of both just screams high output. Love the beam profiles of both lights! Looking forward to your comparison pics to see how the HD and HI hold up over distance. Great job!

Both beams make me think UC35 with a bit more power behind it outstanding!


----------



## gunga (Oct 7, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Does that mean he doesn't sell them to builders and modders?



Yes. I think so. Worth Asking again though.


----------



## t76turbo (Oct 8, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> $199??? dude...it is a VERY nice looking light with what appears to be some of the best heat sinking Ive ever seen BUT $199?? Youre stepping into the PD35 class of lights man its pretty brutal there. I own close to this entire class of lights and so far I still just see a top grade host body. For $199 it better take 18650's, CR123's, 16340's and 18350's. Needs to have the stoutest electronics in the entire class, have the best beam profile in class AND be IP68 waterproof and dust proof Armyteks are and they average half what you are asking...
> 
> I really dig the fat premium look and feel of the light with the carbon sleeve on and I am sure Id enjoy having one but $199 is way way too much. For that much the light MUST dominate the entire PD35 class in every way and so far it does not look like it can. No waterproof built in mini USB charging port? Miss...I read through the thread again and unless I totally missed it I still do not see a deep carry pocket clip, sheath or lanyard. Miss...just not seeing the basics of function yet. Selfbuilts review will convince me he really knows what he is doing. At most as you have it I see a $130 light and even that is too much really. Keep it up though...



I have no dog in this fight as they say. And would only potentially be a customer for this light as I already have numerous that have similar size and outputs. And I am a function over form guy most of the time and dont need to have a dozen of basically the same thing. 

I have to wonder if you understand the costs involved with using titanium over aluminum as well as the costs of carbon fiber? I am not a flashlight geek like most of you. I don't quote the multitude of batteries I would like to use in a single flashlight, I don't geek out on which specific led is included, but I have an extensive knife collection (some of which are offered in partially/wholly titanium handled versions) and use titanium parts on some race motors I have built in the past and you appear to have very little idea what titanium costs.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 8, 2015)

I have a pretty good idea of what mil spec titanium costs. Its very expensive I realize that but when bought in quantity the price drops. Carbon fiber is expensive as well not as expensive as it was five years ago but yes still expensive. I sell high end titanium prescription eyeglass frames for a living and I see the true cost on my shipping invoices. I sell a bit of mil spec carbon fiber as well. All sandwiched over aircraft grade aluminum. I know that small scale machining of all these materials likely costs more than the materials do especially if its all done in the US. There is a very good chance the AR coated optical grade Pyrex lens OP is using is the most expensive part of the light. Correct me if I am wrong OP but you are using Sapphire AR? When I sell Sapphire myself on prescription eyeglass lenses it cost me $65 dollars per lens I charge the patient $100 per lens why? Because Sapphire is the best and I commend OP for using/considering it.

I also have a knife collection numbering 350+ I am also well aware of how much say for instance my latest Spyderco carbon fiber S90V Yojimbo 2 cost which was a lot. In knife terms there looks to be about 3/4 as much titanium in OP's light than there is in the new Sibert Benchmade 757 Vicar. 757 is pretty darn expensive. I also commend OP for nailing the pattern and texture of his carbon fiber to the wall it looks just like and most likely feels like the sweet carbon fiber handles on some of my favorite expensive knives.

So yes I do have a very good idea of the material costs. Its not cheap but also in wholesale terms really is not that expensive either especially done overseas. Granted the combination of these materials plus ultra premium AR coated Pyrex could very easily push actual production cost of one of these apparently fantastic lights to near 50% what he charges. My point through the thread is that OP could build the lights out of solid platinum but if it fails to meet or beat the PD35 class competitors in performance what is the point in dropping $199? Sure there are many that will buy it based on the materials alone and that is just fine. I am a value based flashaholic I expect solid build quality and for my light to actually meet or beat ANSI claims.

Ill say one thing though the machining of the materials of OP's light looks stone cold perfect there is a lot to be said for that. There is also a lot to be said for the beamshots OP just posted they look amazing! I am very much looking forward to buying an XP-L HI version of OP's light.


----------



## Lantern32 (Oct 9, 2015)

Pocket clip? Everyone loves those!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 9, 2015)

doesnt look like there is going to be a clip. I see a very nice ring with lanyard attachment point but no clip. Have not seen or read anything about a holster either. Best case without a clip is that OP includes one sweet holster. This Alpha light is shaping up to be a classic(I hope)one that I would proudly belt carry. Kind of like a Buck Custom Shop 110 comes with your choice of nylon, black or brown leather holster. Worst case would be the Alpha not coming with any kind of retention device leaving one to source a holster on their own. Luckily Maxpedtion makes several very very nice holsters that would fit the Alpha.


----------



## rishabharies (Oct 9, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> doesnt look like there is going to be a clip. I see a very nice ring with lanyard attachment point but no clip. Have not seen or read anything about a holster either. Best case without a clip is that OP includes one sweet holster. This Alpha light is shaping up to be a classic(I hope)one that I would proudly belt carry. Kind of like a Buck Custom Shop 110 comes with your choice of nylon, black or brown leather holster. Worst case would be the Alpha not coming with any kind of retention device leaving one to source a holster on their own. Luckily Maxpedtion makes several very very nice holsters that would fit the Alpha.



Just out of curiosity, where can one source a holster from, i mean the good quality ones, not skinny nylon ones that will rip if you bring a knife to the same room, Maybe like the ones used by city by law officers or police officers


----------



## recDNA (Oct 9, 2015)

Thors Custom Leather (Hogo) would be my first thought.


----------



## espeery (Oct 9, 2015)

Sounds like I have a lot of questions to answer, but for now here are the beam shots I promised. As shown in white the order is: XP-L High Intensity V3, Smooth then Orange Peel, XP-L High Density V5 Smooth then Orange Peel at either 15, 25, 35 or 50 feet. I think I have my favorite, but want to hear your opinion.


----------



## monanza (Oct 11, 2015)

XP-L HI Smooth followed by HD OP then HI OP and finally HD S. I hope you'll provide both smooth and OP reflectors as parts.


----------



## snowlover91 (Oct 11, 2015)

The second and fourth look the best, although the artifact in the fourth one looks strange? My preference would be the second, the XP-L HI OP.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 13, 2015)

Love both XP-L HI patterns with a preference for the first. Not sure what is up with the artifact in the fourth set of shots. OP those are good shots!


----------



## Lantern32 (Oct 16, 2015)

Depends what you are going for. Personally I think the XP-L Hi smooth has a nice defined hot spot, while the OP version has a more smooth transition. It depends what your goal is.


----------



## think2x (Oct 17, 2015)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Good feedback from the others.
> 
> I really like the design - very tasteful.
> 
> ...



My opinion mimics yours perfectly.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 18, 2015)

Now I understand why there is no clip


----------



## espeery (Oct 22, 2015)

What is your preferred AR coated lens material? The three options are Sapphire, polycarbonate, or Pyrex?


----------



## archimedes (Oct 22, 2015)

espeery said:


> Sounds like I have a lot of questions to answer, but for now here are the beam shots I promised. As shown in white the order is: XP-L High Intensity V3, Smooth then Orange Peel, XP-L High Density V5 Smooth then Orange Peel at either 15, 25, 35 or 50 feet. I think I have my favorite, but want to hear your opinion....



XP-L HI OP ... would be my choice, personally



espeery said:


> What is your preferred AR coated lens material? The three options are Sapphire, polycarbonate, or Pyrex?



Sapphire ... would be my choice, here


----------



## Glenn7 (Oct 22, 2015)

SAPPHIRE!! :twothumbs  strong


----------



## write2dgray (Oct 22, 2015)

Small correction to above posts: diameter is listed as 1.18", not 1.8", in first post.


----------



## espeery (Oct 22, 2015)

Correct OD is 30mm or 1.18 in


----------



## espeery (Oct 26, 2015)

Here are three clip concepts. 
First, is sandwiched between the rear ring and the alum body, second is screwed onto the ring, third is similar to the first but allows for a deeper clip. Do you have a preference? All three concepts allow you to have it in a left or right hand position. 













[]


----------



## espeery (Oct 26, 2015)

*I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

We are getting very excited, only 15 days before KS launch.

Here is an update:
1) Sapphire is the lens material of choice. We are now reviewing samples
2) Pocket clip will be part of the KS offering, we are reviewing the final three concepts and pricing
3) LED driver will be current controlled with multiple modes. Right now we have two options: 50, 300, and 1,000 with SOS and Strobe as optional. We are still looking to find an affordable custom driver that offers a 1 lumen setting. I'll keep you posted.
4) I have been working hard to reduce our manufacturing expenses, while maintaining quality and we have been successful!. We are also taking a margin cut to allow a broader appeal. 


Listed below is the CPF early bird special with a minimalistic package at a reduced price (no battery, charger, or mounts). I will list the time that the KS campaigns to this forum so you can have first dibs. The price will increase after the initial 100 pcs are sold. 




*

The $139.99 CPF Early Bird Special PC Lens will include:
- C57: laser etched titanium end caps and button, aluminum core, current controlled potted LED driver, XP-L HI or HD (TBD), 1000 lumens, PC lens, two pad printed carbon tubes of choice
- KS limited edition Wrist Strap
- Microfiber Bag
- Pocket Clip
- battery, charger and mounts not included

$144.99 CPF Early Bird Special Sapphire Lens: same as above but upgrade to Sapphire lens. 

Carbon tubes colors are TBD, but we are currently thinking of choosing four options from: blaze orange, natural carbon, white, OD green, desert tan and camo.*


----------



## snowlover91 (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

New lower pricing is great and I'm looking forward to backing this light, if you can get the 1 lumen added that would be huge as I use that mode all the time and not having a moonlight mode could be a deal breaker for some. I like the second and third clip options, second because it's screw on and third because it would allow deep pocket carry which I prefer.


----------



## rishabharies (Oct 26, 2015)

I would love to get the one on the far right, looks awesome.


----------



## monanza (Oct 27, 2015)

Far right and far left look great. I hope you will have an option for two CPF specials because I'd love to have both.


----------



## SA Condor (Oct 27, 2015)

I like the screwed on clip, but even more then that I like the third option that allows for deep carry.

My favorite CF is the natural and second to that was the black, but I see that that isn't an option now. 

I appreciate the new lower CPF special pricing too!


----------



## Lantern32 (Oct 28, 2015)

*I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*



espeery said:


> We are getting very excited, only 15 days before KS launch.
> 
> Here is an update:
> 1) Sapphire is the lens material of choice. We are now reviewing samples
> ...


*

I like the pricing. Defiantly competitive with Malkoff. To be perfectly honest, fenix and Malkoff might be two large competitors. This light is promising because 1000 lumens is perfect for this size light. Also, many people fall for titanium and carbon fiber. I am shocked though to see how incremental the price increase from a pc lens is to a sapphire lens, but I am certainly not disappointed!

I defiantly recommend keeping the natural carbon and orange. Natural carbon offers a very classy appearance, while the orange will be perfect for a work flashlight. Also, the orange would be very visible by cars. Maybe someone directing traffic could find this light useful. 

Also, Vinh uses custom drivers in some of his modded lights. Maybe you could PM him and see if he has any recommendations about it. He is very knowledgeable when it comes down to the internal workings of a flashlight/drivers.*


----------



## gunga (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

Very cool. Only the driver is holding me back.


----------



## espeery (Oct 28, 2015)

*I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

As of this morning I looking at the following led driver specs:
current controlled
3A max current
output 1, 50, 300, and 1000 lumens
Batteries 185650 and 2*CR123
memory function
reverse polarity protection
low voltage protection


----------



## apisdorf (Oct 28, 2015)

Sorry if this was already asked/answered: When are you estimating that these will be available?


----------



## espeery (Oct 28, 2015)

*I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

Launching on Kickstarter Nov. 10 - Dec. 10. 8-10 weeks for production lead time, lights shipping Early March. 2016.


----------



## espeery (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

We have listened and have reduced the carbon tube pad print logo design to accentuate the carbon. Here is the final pad print: Titanium caps and button are laser etched, the carbon tube is pad printed.


----------



## gunga (Oct 30, 2015)

Can we swap out the driver if we want to put our own in?


----------



## espeery (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

Here is an example of the hydro-graphic camo we are looking at. I know this is not for everyone, but would love to hear your feedback.


----------



## espeery (Oct 30, 2015)

gunga said:


> Can we swap out the driver if we want to put our own in?



I don't see that as a problem. We are using a 20mm driver that is pressed into the copper heat sink then sandwiched against the aluminum handle.


----------



## Glenn7 (Nov 1, 2015)

Just to throw another idea out there, what about the new HXP35 Hi led.


----------



## Jannojj (Nov 1, 2015)

The picture of the light all black no tube , number one is great looking , all white Ceracoating would look killer too! Is there going to be trit places on. The light ?


----------



## espeery (Nov 2, 2015)

I have some white Cerakote white titanium being made up right now, I'll post pictures hopefully this week.


----------



## espeery (Nov 2, 2015)

If you really wanted to tritium you could thread the holes of the heat shield, and do threaded inserts but tritium is out of the scope of this project


----------



## espeery (Nov 4, 2015)

I send a C57 to 880arm about 4 weeks ago for him to review the light. He noted that he had received the light, but since then has not returned my emails. Does anyone have his personal email or phone number you could DM me?


----------



## espeery (Nov 4, 2015)

Just an update, I will be launching our Kickstarter as planned one week from today on Nov. 10th. The game plan is to launch at 8pm MST. I will confirm that as we get closer. Right now I have two CPF deals that will launch first thing and will have the largest discount. I had a deal with PC lens, but overwhelmingly feedback was people would rather pay $5 more for sapphire.

For $144 you will receive the C57 CPF package:
- sapphire lens, 
- potted electronics, 
- one carbon fiber tube of choice from four colors (TBD but most likely - raw carbon, white, hunter orange, or kryptec or multicam camo)
- current controlled driver with moonlight and high burst modes (1. 50, 300 and 1000 lumens)
- multiple battery types including 18650 and CR123s
- microfiber bag
- wrist strap
- chromium tungsten coated titanium end caps and button or natural titanium
- hard anodized black aluminum core and rings
- orange peel aluminum reflector
- CREE XP-L V3 HI or HD V5 (TBD)
- copper heat sink with thermal paste

A CPF package deal will also be offered for those who want to buy TWO lights.


----------



## LGT (Nov 4, 2015)

Ooops. No comment.


----------



## Lantern32 (Nov 4, 2015)

espeery said:


> Just an update, I will be launching our Kickstarter as planned one week from today on Nov. 10th. The game plan is to launch at 8pm MST. I will confirm that as we get closer. Right now I have two CPF deals that will launch first thing and will have the largest discount. I had a deal with PC lens, but overwhelmingly feedback was people would rather pay $5 more for sapphire.
> 
> For $144 you will receive the C57 CPF package:
> - sapphire lens,
> ...



Sounds promising. I bet that the potted electronics will be a deal breaker for many people. (In a good way)


----------



## espeery (Nov 7, 2015)

Just an update. We are just around the corner now. Be the first to get the CPF early bird special - 8pm MST Nov. 10th.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 7, 2015)

Beautiful light! I'm sure these questions are answered somewhere in the 200 replies in this thread, but if you wouldn't mind (maybe a good idea to put in the first post):
- What's the UI? Moonlight-Medium-High-Burst? Memory or no memory?
- Forward clicky or reverse? 
- "Multiple battery types including 18650 and CR123s" implies other types as well... what would they be? 16340? adapter for 14500? Something else?

Thanks!


----------



## espeery (Nov 7, 2015)

*I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

Hi Joe, this is the current set up:
- reverse clicky; 1, 50, 300, and 1,000 lumens, half click to move through modes
- current controlled, potted, mode memory
- 2.9-8.4v range
- 14500 is a little short, 16340, CR 123, and 18650 because of the length and the voltage range and OD
-


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

Thanks!!


----------



## espeery (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

All,

Today is the day! The CPF early bird special will launch today at 8pm MST!! Thanks a ton for all your input in making this a great product. - Eric, Atlas Flashlights co-founder.


----------



## Glenn7 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

First to pledge 1x sapphire lens one!!! WOO HOO!!


----------



## espeery (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

We are LIVE on Kickstarter

You are the first to know about the launch! We have an early bird special just for you.


----------



## snowlover91 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

Just backed, hopefully I did it correctly! I didn't see an option at checkout for which option to select but I sent you a message on Kickstarter, is that how we are to let you know which option? Thanks!


----------



## Glenn7 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

 Only making 450 at first, very exclusive  

Do I get number 0001 of ? made on my light?  :thumbsup:


----------



## Glenn7 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*



espeery said:


> We are LIVE on Kickstarter
> 
> You are the first to know about the launch! We have an early bird special just for you.



We are lucky, thank you buddy.


----------



## Search (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*



espeery said:


> We are LIVE on Kickstarter
> 
> You are the first to know about the launch! We have an early bird special just for you.



Just a heads up, on your kick starter page there is a small typo with the color options. The last one is a double Highlander instead if Typhoon. 

I like the light though. I'm probably about to grab one in Highlander to match my G43 holster.


----------



## monanza (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

In for your doubles special no batteries or charger (have too many already). Sapphire of course. I'll wait on your survey for my selections.


----------



## espeery (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

Fixed the typo, thanks!

We will collect your color option via Kickstarter, so keep an eye out. You can also just send us a message with your color.

Thanks for backing!

- Eric


----------



## snowlover91 (Nov 12, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

Just a bump for this thread, looking forward to seeing this light in person. Great price and the customizable options make this one a winner imo.


----------



## Glenn7 (Nov 16, 2015)

*I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

Wow I tried to get a little bit of love for this light over on BLF and I got pounded something bad [emoji107] they attack you over there, maybe I should stay over here it's safer and people are more polite in my experience [emoji106] 
Imagine if I mentioned a spy 007 or a magizmo........


----------



## espeery (Nov 16, 2015)

Glenn, I really appreciate you reaching out to others and giving them an opportunity to be part of this campaign, I read the forum and I feel like they're missing out on some key points that you made. But as most of them mentioned they're really into budget flashlights not something premium high-quality with a unique design element.


----------



## Glenn7 (Nov 16, 2015)

espeery said:


> Glenn, I really appreciate you reaching out to others and giving them an opportunity to be part of this campaign, I read the forum and I feel like they're missing out on some key points that you made. But as most of them mentioned they're really into budget flashlights not something premium high-quality with a unique design element.


Thanks mate you made my day with kind words, yeah they are quite protective of their knowledge and their forum - right or wrong some are just so self important.


----------



## djozz (Nov 16, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*



Glenn7 said:


> Wow I tried to get a little bit of love for this light over on BLF and I got pounded something bad [emoji107] they attack you over there, maybe I should stay over here it's safer and people are more polite in my experience [emoji106]
> Imagine if I mentioned a spy 007 or a magizmo........


Hi Glenn, I must correct you here, you were not attacked over at BLF, and no one was being impolite. People were giving their opinion on the light in a decent enough way, those opinions were just not what you would have liked to hear and then you made that a personal affair. Please re-read what was posted over there and I'm sure you will agree


----------



## DBCstm (Nov 16, 2015)

We've grown accustomed to throwing in honest feedback, there's a lot of back and forth on opinions and what makes or breaks a light in BLF, so that's what you saw... no intentional flaming just honest feedback.
Honestly though, going to the length to get a nice copper pill for heat dispersion it is critical to also have a copper mcpcb with dtp for that pill to be of any real use. The aluminum mcpcb will be a detriment to the XP-L HI.

I may be part of that problem, as I tend to modify every light I see and do so to the Nth degree. Everybody has grown accustomed to me pushing the XP-L and HI variant to beyond 6A, and I'd do it to this one as well poste haste. Why settle for 1000 lumens when there's 1600 sitting there waiting to be tapped, or so I see it.

At any rate, some pertinent information like the actual emitter binning and the driver in use may help get people's attention in other sites where data is key and functionality with efficiency is a high priority.

Good luck....


----------



## lightlover (Nov 16, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

Can you link to the topic on the (well-regarded) BudgetLightForums? 
They're usually kind to innovators.


----------



## Ormbett (Nov 16, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*



lightlover said:


> Can you link to the topic on the (well-regarded) BudgetLightForums?
> They're usually kind to innovators.



I think the thread was deleted


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 16, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

Guys, if you want to talk about BLF, go to BLF and do it there. Talk CPF here.

Bill


----------



## espeery (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

All,
We partnered with kickbooster.me to provide a referral program while we are live on Kickstarter. You can get $14-$30 cash for every person you refer who backs the Atlas C57 Kickstarter project. ‪It is pretty straight forward, you can sigh up here: https://atlas-c57.kickbooster.me

Thanks again for your continued support.


----------



## snowlover91 (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

Thanks for the update, I'm hoping we can make it as these are some really nice lights and we aren't all that far from the funding goal.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*



espeery said:


> Launching on Kickstarter Nov. 10 - Dec. 10. 8-10 weeks for production lead time, lights shipping Early March. 2016.



Wow! Came to seeing this a bit late - but the finished product definitely looks great. I'm new to this, but I like how you incorporated the titanium and the carbon fiber; will definitely be helpful to the logetivity of the light . In the future, do you intend on expanding your product to third part retailers (ie. Amazon, retailers, etc). I think that would be a great idea... many would definitely go for this light even if the price is somewhat steep! :sly:


----------



## the0dore3524 (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*



snowlover91 said:


> Thanks for the update, I'm hoping we can make it as these are some really nice lights and we aren't all that far from the funding goal.



Good luck...any chance of these going for retail sale from third parties?


----------



## espeery (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

All,
We are laser focused on Kickstarter right now, with hopes we get funded. Here are a few more color options we are considering. Would like your feedback here first before I take it to Kickstarter. 

Do you like the holster? What about colored rings. Is Pink crazy? What about the brown and green?

As for an update for the 1 lumen moonlight - we are on day 17 of constant runtime and still going. The driver can take a voltage range 2.9-8.4V.


----------



## monanza (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

Red, yellow, orange, and bronze would be my vote.


----------



## snowlover91 (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

The orange and green are great colors, everything looks great! Will these be offered also? What about a red one?


----------



## espeery (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

We originally wanted to limit anodizing to black, but we are testing the idea of different color options. Here is another question, would people be interested in a lower cost option for $99 - battery and charger not included? How many would opt for that option?

Low cost option (change titanium and copper to aluminum)
- CC driver; Cree XPL HD V5, 1, 50, 300 and 1,000 lumens, multiple battery types, PC lens, aluminum end cap, button, core and heat shield, carbon tube, aluminum heat sink.


----------



## Glenn7 (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

I'm with snowlover91 Red & yellow would be real nice (hotrod) better than pink IMO - I was wondering on blaze blue as well.

Low budget option puts the light back in comparison to most good quality price range lights and that might just push people over the edge to get one.

If you offered replaceable copper pill's/driver and Titanium replaceable parts also then customers could upgrade their lights as they could afford to from budget ones?


----------



## Lantern32 (Nov 25, 2015)

^^^^^^ I agree with Glen and Snow!


----------



## Glenn7 (Nov 25, 2015)

Oh and the holster looks nice and of good quality which is important as cheap ones fray too easily.


----------



## espeery (Nov 30, 2015)

I wanted to point out to CPF that swapping emitters will be fairly easy. The reflector will have two flat spots on either side that will allow a simple wrench to remove. Any emitter attached to a 16mm base will swap over. This should allow tremendous flexibility and customization now and in the future as new emitters are released. I can post pictures and the steps required to replace if people are interested.


----------



## snowlover91 (Nov 30, 2015)

The aluminum option might be a good one to add for $99, it might help push us over the needed funding target!


----------



## espeery (Nov 30, 2015)

A quick Kickstarter update. We have reached 84% funding so far with 10 days left. From all the stats I have read, we will fund. We had a $99 option for an all aluminum flashlight, but 30 out of the last 30 orders have all been titanium, so we decided to drop the all aluminum offering. 

For those on the fence, we would love your support. Hopefully we can reach the custom deep pocket clip stretch goal at $32k. This would be a free upgrade to all backers. We have a design we are excited about - stainless steel, chromium tungsten black, laser etched - very nice.

Check us out here

Thanks, 

Eric/Founder Atlas Flashlights


----------



## espeery (Nov 30, 2015)

One more update. We are on day 20 or 480 hours of constant run time for the moonlight (1 lumen) setting! I'll let you know when the battery finally gives up.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 30, 2015)

Quick question: When I looked at the Kickstarter a while ago, there was a "naked" option with a white sleeve. I really liked that one, but I notice that it's not there anymore. Is it still an option? Or has it been wiped out?


----------



## monanza (Nov 30, 2015)

Those Cerakotes you are exhibiting on IG are awesome. Can you offer them as add ons with the Survey?


----------



## espeery (Dec 1, 2015)

We will be adding a Cerakote special edition very soon. I'll let you know when we go live with that. 

Need some more feedback. We are thinking of offering a custom deep pocket clip as a $32k stretch goal on Kickstarter. Let me know your thoughts on the design. We are thinking stainless steel, chromium tungsten coated, 2mm thickness, laser etched.

Thanks!


----------



## espeery (Dec 1, 2015)

Xaios said:


> Quick question: When I looked at the Kickstarter a while ago, there was a "naked" option with a white sleeve. I really liked that one, but I notice that it's not there anymore. Is it still an option? Or has it been wiped out?



Xaios, we conducted a survey and found less than 2% wanted that option so we removed it. BUT there is a chance we will be offering a white Cerakote option, the Ti caps, and the Carbon fiber would be Cerakoted white. Would that interest you?


----------



## snowlover91 (Dec 1, 2015)

The deep carry clip is an excellent option and would love to have one. If it doesn't hit the funding goal I would at least like the option to add that on as an accessory since I plan to EDC mine!


----------



## BugoutBoys (Dec 1, 2015)

I personally would have the outputs be 1, 70, 300, 1000

I have always found that to be almost perfect spacing, as you see a 3-4x increase each time (Other than the 1 lumen)
You get a great balance of the moonlight mode, and the extreme bright mode! Plus two general purpose modes in between.
That is just my 2 cents! I love the dimensions and everything else about it! It seems great!


----------



## BugoutBoys (Dec 1, 2015)

espeery said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I am now in touch with selfbuilt.



I would be more than willing to help with reviews as well. I actually just posted another review last night. Just let me know if there is anything I can do! I could also just simply help with production images if you need it. I do studio photography. (The images in this review were not meant to look like high quality production images, they were quickly done)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?412246-**NEW**-Nitecore-MH27-(XP-L-HI-V3)-Review


----------



## espeery (Dec 1, 2015)

Does anyone know 880arm here on CPF? I sent him a light months ago. We had some great exchanges, once he got the light he disappeared and is unwilling to respond. Beside feeling ripped off, I am dissapointed I didn't get his review. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Dec 1, 2015)

espeery said:


> Does anyone know 880arm here on CPF? I sent him a light months ago. We had some great exchanges, once he got the light he disappeared and is unwilling to respond. Beside feeling ripped off, I am dissapointed I didn't get his review. Any help would be appreciated.



I haven't heard of him. I'm sorry to hear that, I really hope he didn't rip you off.


----------



## espeery (Dec 1, 2015)

BugoutBoys said:


> I haven't heard of him. I'm sorry to hear that, I really hope he didn't rip you off. A review isn't even asking much of him, especially given what you sent him!



Here is his CPF profile: 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?173590-880arm


----------



## BugoutBoys (Dec 1, 2015)

espeery said:


> Here is his CPF profile:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?173590-880arm




Hmmm.. Seems his last activity was before Halloween on the 24th. :thinking:


----------



## leon2245 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yeah i don't think you have anything to worry about. I seriously doubt he thinks it's worth cashing in his cred never to be seen from again over this one.


----------



## espeery (Dec 1, 2015)

This is his review website.  http://flashlightguide.com/


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Dec 1, 2015)

leon2245 said:


> Yeah i don't think you have anything to worry about. I seriously doubt he thinks it's worth cashing in his cred never to be seen from again over this one.



Jim is a really nice person who has shown integrity. Although I have not written to him in a while, it is probable that he is unavoidably unavailable to present a review of your flashlight and I am sorry for that. His regular job or personal life may be the reason. He did get stacked up on items to review sometime ago but he probably let you know what his rough lead time was, back when you spoke with him. I use the flashlightguide email address. His website is very high quality and I would not hesitate to use him if I had a flashlight to promote.

Best of luck on your project; Beautiful lights.


----------



## gunga (Dec 1, 2015)

Do you need another reviewer? I'm currently working on the review of the second proto of the firefly, another kickstarter light. My review of the first has been published.


----------



## gunga (Dec 1, 2015)

Btw. Is the driver still potted? So not easily changed? I'd like the option of change or perhaps a separate pill to build with my own components.


----------



## Glenn7 (Dec 1, 2015)

Another thumbs up for that deeeeeeep pocket clip!


----------



## monanza (Dec 1, 2015)

Love the deep pocket clip.

Do Cerakotes use Ti or Al caps?


----------



## snowlover91 (Dec 2, 2015)

I saw we are now 100% funded and reached the stretch goal for the holster.. Any plans to include the deep carry pocket clip? Would love that option.


----------



## espeery (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes the driver is potted. The driver and emitter base are easy to swap out. When I get a moment I will try to show some pics and process of how you would do that. I could also get you the thread pitch and size for the copper heat sink so you could make a custom setup. 




gunga said:


> Btw. Is the driver still potted? So not easily changed? I'd like the option of change or perhaps a separate pill to build with my own components.


----------



## espeery (Dec 2, 2015)

Currently the end cap, heat shield and button are made of titanium. We will be offering a limited edition Cerakote edition very soon. Cerakote, for those who don't know, is a ceramic and expoxy mix, very thin and very strong that is baked on at a very high temp and long time. We have a very high quality Cerakote company that will do all our work. 



monanza said:


> Love the deep pocket clip.
> 
> Do Cerakotes use Ti or Al caps?


----------



## espeery (Dec 2, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> I saw we are now 100% funded and reached the stretch goal for the holster.. Any plans to include the deep carry pocket clip? Would love that option.



We will be launching a new stretch goal for the deep pocket clip today or tomorrow. I really think the clip will be a hit and help motivate others to jump in and share the campaign.


----------



## espeery (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes. Please DM me with some more info about what your reviews entail.



gunga said:


> Btw. Is the driver still potted? So not easily changed? I'd like the option of change or perhaps a separate pill to build with my own components.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Dec 3, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

I heard back from 880arm, and wanted to let everyone know that he has spoken to Atlas flashlights. Jim has been slammed with work, traveling a lot, and hopes to get back here soon. He is a great guy.

Seeing this Atlas flashlight project succeed so well is also a tribute to the contributions of CPF members and to the CPF organization. Well Done.

And I am also one of the people who likes the way the Atlas logo looks on the torch.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 3, 2015)

doesn't matter


----------



## espeery (Dec 3, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

Thank you Kitrobaskin for reaching out to 880arm. Jim was gracious and apologized for not getting back to me. He is working on the review now. He shared a few comments in an email I wanted to share with CPF:

"I did receive the light and I have run it through its paces a little bit. It's nice to see a variation from the "same old" flashlight design and, to my slight surprise, I found I liked the increased diameter with the sleeve in place.

As far as the design is concerned, I have to say you executed it much better than I originally envisioned. When I read the description online, I wasn't sure how well the removable sleeve would work out. Lots of times design features like that end up working OK in one configuration but not the other. However I think the threaded collars do a good job of keeping everything tight and in place, with or without the sleeve. Also, for a prototype, the sample looks very very good."




KITROBASKIN said:


> I heard back from 880arm, and wanted to let everyone know that he has spoken to Atlas flashlights. Jim has been slammed with work, traveling a lot, and hopes to get back here soon. He is a great guy.
> 
> Seeing this Atlas flashlight project succeed so well is also a tribute to the contributions of CPF members and to the CPF organization. Well Done.
> 
> And I am also one of the people who likes the way the Atlas logo looks on the torch.


----------



## espeery (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

All, I always like giving CPF an early heads up. We will be launching the "Snow Trooper" a C57 Cerakoted limited edition on Kickstarter. The titanium parts are Cerakoted, with a white painted carbon fiber tube. Of course you can choose other color combinations for the aluminum and tube. Here is a sneak peek:


----------



## Dragunbayne (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

I am so excited for this light. It really hits all the marks for me. I was actually going to order a different light next week, but you won me over! I seriously cannot wait for this.


----------



## gunga (Dec 4, 2015)

PM sent.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*



espeery said:


> All, I always like giving CPF an early heads up. We will be launching the "Snow Trooper" a C57 Cerakoted limited edition on Kickstarter. The titanium parts are Cerakoted, with a white painted carbon fiber tube. Of course you can choose other color combinations for the aluminum and tube. Here is a sneak peek:



Holy crap that's hot. Pledged. I don't care of the Canadian Dollar is in the toilet.

Quick question: I saw on the comments on the Kickstarter that colorless anodizing is available on the aluminum core for the regular models. Could I get that on the Snow Trooper?


----------



## monanza (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

Awesome. So let me ask the eternal question, I am already pledged for a duo CPF special but the Cerakote is also a must have. Will you offer add ons with the survey so we can purchase the Cerakote and one or more Al editions? Not sure how that works with KS but I wish we could just increase the pledge by the requisite amount for additional units.


----------



## espeery (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

We will be launching Indiegogo InDemand. This will allow us another 30 days to collect preorders. The link will be up on Kickstarter just after the campaign closes. You can also just pay us direct via paypal and we will add to your order. 



monanza said:


> Awesome. So let me ask the eternal question, I am already pledged for a duo CPF special but the Cerakote is also a must have. Will you offer add ons with the survey so we can purchase the Cerakote and one or more Al editions? Not sure how that works with KS but I wish we could just increase the pledge by the requisite amount for additional units.


----------



## espeery (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

Yeah that shouldn't be a problem.


Xaios said:


> Holy crap that's hot. Pledged. I don't care of the Canadian Dollar is in the toilet.
> 
> Quick question: I saw on the comments on the Kickstarter that colorless anodizing is available on the aluminum core for the regular models. Could I get that on the Snow Trooper?


----------



## monanza (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

Excellent. Paypal address and additional shipping?


----------



## espeery (Dec 8, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

Additional shipping expense should be minimal. I'll publish instructions when we have it all together. Thanks for your support!



monanza said:


> Excellent. Paypal address and additional shipping?


----------



## snowlover91 (Dec 10, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

Only $335 from reaching the needed 35k goal which add the bonus deep carry clip. I hope we make it there as that would be a huge plus. That new snow trooper color is awesome!


----------



## Dragunbayne (Dec 10, 2015)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*



snowlover91 said:


> Only $335 from reaching the needed 35k goal which add the bonus deep carry clip. I hope we make it there as that would be a huge plus. That new snow trooper color is awesome!



We're so close, I'm looking forward to the clip! This flashlight is going to be epic.


----------



## espeery (Dec 10, 2015)

Great news, it looks like we will reach the $35,000 funding stretch goal! Only two hours left to get in on this awesome deal!


----------



## monanza (Dec 11, 2015)

Congratulations on reaching the stretch goal (to you and to us pledges). :thumbsup:


----------



## espeery (Dec 11, 2015)

Thank you for your support! If you missed out on the Kickstarter, you can go here for the next few weeks to pick up one before we start building.




monanza said:


> Congratulations on reading the stretch goal (to you and to us pledges). :thumbsup:


----------



## monanza (Dec 11, 2015)

Cerakote preordered. Now I wait.

And I just noticed my typo: 'reaching' not 'reading'


----------



## Screwball69N (Feb 6, 2016)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

Hello I would love an opertunty to review this light in person I've been keeping a watch on these flashlights for about 4-5 months I'd like to compare them to all best manufacturers and I have all the top cream of the crop flashlights from ArmyTek, Nitecore, and Kebralight and a few others they have all been recently purchased in the past three months and more are coming and I think you have a hell of a light for the first one so get a hold of me if your interested


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*

speaking of reviewers Espeery did you ever manage to work anything out with say Selfbuilt, FlashLion, kj75 etc over in the reviews forum? I must say this light looks extremely sweet I am very impressed


----------



## vadimax (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: I need your help CPF! Love to get your feedback on my Titanium Carbon Fiber ...*



espeery said:


> All, I always like giving CPF an early heads up. We will be launching the "Snow Trooper" a C57 Cerakoted limited edition on Kickstarter. The titanium parts are Cerakoted, with a white painted carbon fiber tube. Of course you can choose other color combinations for the aluminum and tube. Here is a sneak peek:



I am very sorry if my questions sound stupid. Nevertheless: Where is the "landing" for a pocket clip (smooth surface is not the best idea in that case). I guess, most people would like to use a clip, not a lanyard. What is the price for that model? How might I order in case the price is acceptable?


----------



## vadimax (Feb 7, 2016)

Crap... The project is dead, [email protected] e-mail non existent any more (Reason: Illegal host/domain name found).


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 7, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Crap... The project is dead, [email protected] e-mail non existent any more (Reason: Illegal host/domain name found).




As far as I know, this light is on schedule for delivery starting April, 2016.

I sent off a message and received two mail messages, one from DEMON mailer that the address was no good and a second telling me to look at kickstarter.

Thanks for your interest in Atlas Flashlights.

We will get back to you shortly.

Find us on Kickstarter and pre-order now.


Atlas Flashlights
www.atlasflashlights.com


----------



## espeery (Feb 7, 2016)

We are alive and well. All things go for an April shipment. 

The clip lands on the either ring (reversible).


----------



## espeery (Feb 7, 2016)

As for reviews, 880arm provided initial positive feedback, but still looking for full write up.


----------



## espeery (Feb 7, 2016)

The Snow Trooper is a limited edition pre-order, but we may have a few extras available in April. You can check back then. PM me for more info.


----------



## vadimax (Feb 7, 2016)

espeery said:


> We are alive and well. All things go for an April shipment.
> 
> The clip lands on the either ring (reversible).



Ok then. So I copy my e-mail here:

Dear sirs,

Too late, perhaps, but found a thread on CPF forum regarding your C57 project. Have found a Kickstarter page as well. What I didn't find is an opportunity to form an order with some of standard order items excluded. For example, I don't need one more charger or extra 18650 battery  Excluding those items could make me the Snow Trooper version more acceptable. Perhaps...


----------



## gunga (Feb 7, 2016)

I offered to review but I got ignored on PM.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 7, 2016)

Id review it thoroughly but Im also color blind my pics may or may not come across correctly


----------



## vadimax (Feb 9, 2016)

NoNotAgain said:


> As far as I know, this light is on schedule for delivery starting April, 2016.
> 
> I sent off a message and received two mail messages, one from DEMON mailer that the address was no good and a second telling me to look at kickstarter.
> 
> ...



I am sorry, but the Kickstarter page has no option to pre-order. It looks like dead: no working links or buttons at all. The "Contact" link instead of creator e-mail leads to some stupid indiegogo.com "create an account" page. www.atlasflashlights.com contains a link to nonexistent e-mail...

Could suppose to blame the Safari, but Opera Mini gives exactly the same result: only some dead nice pictures, no active content.

Perhaps, lame indiegogo.com programming gives me an advice to avoid the project.


----------



## snowlover91 (Feb 9, 2016)

vadimax said:


> I am sorry, but the Kickstarter page has no option to pre-order. It looks like dead: no working links or buttons at all. The "Contact" link instead of creator e-mail leads to some stupid indiegogo.com "create an account" page. www.atlasflashlights.com contains a link to nonexistent e-mail...
> 
> Could suppose to blame the Safari, but Opera Mini gives exactly the same result: only some dead nice pictures, no active content.



Thats because the campaign time for this Kickstarter is closed, production is already ongoing and the lights will ship out in April. The time to get in on this was back from November through December when it was ongoing. Quite a few people from here are a part of that fundraising portion and should receive the lights in April.


----------



## vadimax (Feb 9, 2016)

snowlover91 said:


> Thats because the campaign time for this Kickstarter is closed, production is already ongoing and the lights will ship out in April. The time to get in on this was back from November through December when it was ongoing. Quite a few people from here are a part of that fundraising portion and should receive the lights in April.



Strange logics. Why they disable an ability to jump into a "moving train" if the production cycle is still under way? Always thought that those Kickstarter projects are an attempt to start a new business, not to produce a limited series of something and vanish into the fog.


----------



## snowlover91 (Feb 9, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Strange logics. Why they disable an ability to jump into a "moving train" if the production cycle is still under way? Always thought that those Kickstarter projects are an attempt to start a new business, not to produce a limited series of something and vanish into the fog.



Its my first time on Kickstarter but the way I understand it is initially they have a certain amount of money they need to raise to produce the product. People then "pledge" certain amounts and based on what you pledge you get a certain item in return. Once the project is fully funded and the deadline/cutoff me then Kickstarter closes the page from taking any further pledges. The project creator is then responsible for putting the item into production based upon who ordered. I do know they opened an indiegogo page to allow for additional people to order since Kickstarter doesn't allow that but I'm not sure how that site works.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 9, 2016)

vadimax said:


> I am sorry, but the Kickstarter page has no option to pre-order. It looks like dead: no working links or buttons at all. The "Contact" link instead of creator e-mail leads to some stupid indiegogo.com "create an account" page. www.atlasflashlights.com contains a link to nonexistent e-mail...
> 
> Could suppose to blame the Safari, but Opera Mini gives exactly the same result: only some dead nice pictures, no active content.
> 
> Perhaps, lame indiegogo.com programming gives me an advice to avoid the project.



I received a reply from Eric on the light. My posting here showed that within a few minutes of my post, he responded.

I pledged for two of the Candle Power Forum discounted lights which consisted of two lights, storage sack and carry clip.

Send him a message, and he'll respond. Use this [email protected] address, as Eric sent me this the other day when the mail was bouncing back.

You could also wait until April when the light starts shipping and then purchase.


----------



## espeery (May 11, 2016)

[/IMG]It's been a long time since I've posted an update to CPF. We are in the final stage of assembly and shipping of the Atlas C57 carbon fiber titanium light. Here are a few pictures from our assembly here in Utah. We are excited with the quality of manufacturing. We are on track to begin shipping N. American orders later this week. Here is a link to the Owners Manual:

http://www.atlasflashlights.com/#!manual/af8rj




[/IMG]


----------



## iptest0125 (May 11, 2016)

espeery said:


> It's been a long time since I've posted an update to CPF. We are in the final stage of assembly and shipping of the Atlas C57 carbon fiber titanium light. Here are a few pictures from our assembly here in Utah. We are excited with the quality of manufacturing. We are on track to begin shipping later this week. Here is a link to the Owners Manual:
> 
> http://www.atlasflashlights.com/#!manual/af8rj
> 
> ...


That's some sexy pictures!


----------



## snowlover91 (May 11, 2016)

Thanks for the update, I'm looking forward to receiving mine and posting a mini-review! Will we get tracking numbers emailed once they ship? Also what are your plans regarding these lights, will you open a website and continue selling them or is it just a limited run? Thanks in advance!


----------



## espeery (May 11, 2016)

Yes, you can order products from our website - www.atlasflashlights.com

Pm me your name and I'll send you tracking


----------



## NoNotAgain (May 19, 2016)

Received an email today from Atlas that stated the lights are shipping today.

I checked on my backer number and found that my lights are supposed to be delivered on Saturday.

Looking forward to adding a new EDC to the rotation.


----------



## iptest0125 (May 19, 2016)

How do u check your backer number?


----------



## NoNotAgain (May 19, 2016)

iptest0125 said:


> How do u check your backer number?



Sign into Kickstarter, then the project that you've backed, and finally your pledge. Directly beneath the pledge is the backer number.

I wish that the numbers used were other than a jpg file, as you'll have to manually write down the number and then access the USPS website.


----------



## snowlover91 (May 19, 2016)

Mine is scheduled to arrive Monday, looking forward to receiving it and writing a short review! It's going to be up against tough competition with my Zebralight MK3 HI and SC63w the top two comparisons.


----------



## the0dore3524 (May 19, 2016)

Now they're only offering one light? Before it had 3 and said "most popular model (s)". Now they only have the all black one and it says "most popular model".


----------



## NoNotAgain (May 19, 2016)

the0dore3524 said:


> Now they're only offering one light? Before it had 3 and said "most popular model (s)". Now they only have the all black one and it says "most popular model".



Atlas previously offered 6-8 different colors of the aluminum tube and three of four different colored graphite tubes as well as different colors for the titanium. It had to be a logistics nightmare to build stock with that many choices. 

If they were building and selling custom lights the different offerings would be expected. They are offering a light with some new features, at what was a good price. 

I'll post up some pics Saturday after I get mine.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (May 20, 2016)

First time I have heard, and since I already have two Carbon Fibre lights I am always ready to see another one-since I am in the midst of a move I will hold off on ordering one for a little while, but joined the email list and am looking forward to reading the reviews. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## NoNotAgain (May 21, 2016)

A quick update.

Received my Atlas C57 lights today. Very well packaged in a fitted box that uses a magnetic flap closure. Also included was a deep carry clip, a lanyard with aluminum carabiner, a spare set of o-rings and a sheath for belt carry.

One of the lights I ordered, the pink anodized barrel, black carbon fiber tube and the blackened titanium (nose and tail.)





Of note is that the light won't accept a protected cell that has the pcb on the tail, as the cell is too large in diameter to fit inside.

Later this weekend, I'll post up a better detailed review, but for now, you and salivate over this.


----------



## the0dore3524 (May 21, 2016)

Nice! Can't wait for the review!


----------



## iptest0125 (May 21, 2016)

Mine is delivered, will go get it tomorrow… The wait is killing me


----------



## th8tredude (May 21, 2016)

I received my C57 today. Very nice light! Excellent fit and finish! Love the machining and the way it all fits together.
Only one problem, the tint of the XP-L. It is super green to my eye. I tried comparing it to a bunch of other lights from between 4000K and 6500K, XP-L HD, XP-L HI, XM-L2, ... This one is simply way more green than anything else I own, and that's well over 100 LED flashlights. 
I have an XP-L Hi in a 3D tint I'm thinking of swapping in to make it more to my taste.
Any chance you guys might offer spare pills for those of us who might be inclined to have more than one option?
I'm even considering putting in a nice quad! Although, to do that, I should really have a copper pill made that also integrates a proper spacer and threads in in place of the reflector.
Sweet light! Don't mistake my comments as negative feedback. Tint is totally a personal preference. And,I can never leave well enough alone!


----------



## snowlover91 (May 21, 2016)

Mine is also delivered, I'll have a chance to leave some feedback and test it out later tomorrow when I pick it up at the house. Looking forward to testing this light out!


----------



## snowlover91 (May 22, 2016)

Had a chance to pick up my package today and finally open this light! First impressions so far, the packaging is nicely done and the clip is very sturdy. Tint is a clean cool white but later on I'll probably swap it out for a neutral emitter. Size of the light and weight is quite a bit more than I expected, it is too large for me to EDC but would make a great backpack or around the house light. Comparing it to my MK3 HI, the Zebralight is a little brighter with a tighter hotspot. The one problem I've run into with the Atlas C57 is battery fit. All of my 18650 cells will not fit, they're a little too fat and get stuck about halfway down. The only cell that fits, and barely, is an old 18650b cell by Panasonic. Even then it's an extremely tight fit and worries me that it may get stuck. I've emailed Atlas about this so we will see what options they have. Otherwise I'm stuck using 2 cr123 cells or my Panasonic 18650. 

Overall the light is a high quality build. The threads are nicely done, o-rings in the right place and the mode operation is simple but effective. Full click to turn the light on and half press while it's on to change between the 4 brightness levels. They're spaced quite nicely imo which is hard to do with a 4 level light. No strobe or sos to worry about either. Overall my initial impress are mostly positive; once I can get the 18650 issue resolved I think this light will be one of my preferred backpack and outdoors lights. The ability to customize this light in the future with a different emitter are a big positive also.

If anyone wants beamshots or size comparisons to my Zebralight let me know and I'll try to get a few up tonight.


----------



## mk2rocco (May 22, 2016)

I want to know if the clip will for a Surefire C/P/G light


----------



## NoNotAgain (May 22, 2016)

mk2rocco said:


> I want to know if the clip will for a Surefire C/P/G light



If you're trying to ask if a Surefire 6P clip will fit, no it won't. The Atlas light clip is too large in diameter. 

I conversed with Eric yesterday about the battery issue. Mt light measures .725"ID and a Panasonic 18650B is .723". Also, the Sanyo GA cell fits.

A word of caution, the edge of the light can be sharp, so watch insertion of the battery so as to not cut the wrapper.

I'll share more once I hear back from Eric of Atlas.


----------



## jal (May 22, 2016)

Typo in the user manual: "18650 micro USB charter*"


----------



## snowlover91 (May 22, 2016)

My Sanyo cells don't fit in this light and I have several to try, so I'm guessing the diameter of the tube inside my light is slightly smaller. Hoping that we can get the battery issue resolved since that's a big deal for me, not being able to use any of my 18650 cells except one. Otherwise a nice light with plenty of customization options and ability to mod myself in the future.


----------



## the0dore3524 (May 23, 2016)

Any reviews coming? Can't wait.


----------



## snowlover91 (May 23, 2016)

the0dore3524 said:


> Any reviews coming? Can't wait.



Posted my initial impressions a few posts above  Solid light and once the battery issue is resolved I'll be able to do better testing and beamshots. Throw is similar to a Zebralight SC62 or SC63 as a reference.


----------



## th8tredude (May 23, 2016)

So, I just figured out why mine looks so green. I took it apart to swap out the LED, and discovered that the LED in it had "self-de-domed". The dome was sitting on top of the emitter still, but when I pulled of the butterfly centering ring, the dome stayed in it, rather that staying on the LED. It's not immediately evident how it de-domed, but that does explain the tint.


----------



## recDNA (May 23, 2016)

Will a protected 16650 fit?


----------



## NoNotAgain (May 23, 2016)

I was waiting to post after getting a return email from Eric. 
One of my lights had a D shaped spot in the dome when viewed @ 1 lumen. The light projected a yellow green hot spot on the wall. I didn't pick at the dome, so the above post is a good observation. 

The second light the LED is off centered. Sending the pill assembly back for rework/replacement. 

A protected cell won't fit. The 16650 cell will fit, but why? The ID of the light is .725", with the Panny B cell being .723". The lead in chamfer needs to be greater than present as well as the tube opened up. 

I priced a .735" chucking reamer at $47 in HSS. 

I guess get the bodies reamed so that they're ready to go once I get the pills back. 

Today's not my day. ☹️


----------



## snowlover91 (May 23, 2016)

Also received a reply back about my light. Apparently a few of the battery tubes were sized a little too small and need to be sent back for replacement. I'll be sending mine off this week or next and hoping for a better result with the replacement. Maybe someone else can post an in depth review soon? I'll try to post a few pics of mine before sending it back.


----------



## espeery (May 23, 2016)

Hello CPF!

For those of you who use larger 18650s, we are happy to rework your C57 at no cost to you. Send me a message at [email protected] and I'll get you set up with an RMA #. We are eager to make sure everyone is happy with their experience and get a high quality light they can enjoy.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jun 4, 2016)

Any reviews out yet?


----------



## Glenn7 (Jun 13, 2016)

Really liking mine, a few thoughts after owning 2 for a few weeks:

It's not what you would call an EDC size/weight light - there are smaller and brighter lights out there but at the cost of size you get heat/efficiency issues making them step down so you really aren't getting a true higher output where as the C57 can run on high (1000 lumens) constantly without fear of cooking the led/battery or your hand. 

Operation: 4 modes is ok but 3 would be my choice as on mine the difference between mode 3 and 4 is not much if any to the eye - the other thing is mode memory takes 3 or 4 seconds of being on to remember the mode you want it to be on when you switch it back on - example, say you are in high (memory) and flick the light on for say 2-3 seconds to just see something out there and switch off then when you go to turn on it looks like its not on but it is it's just in moon mode as 2-3 seconds isn't enough to activate mode memory, so you have to remember to leave light on for 4+ seconds for it to be in the same mode as you left it. You could fix it by changing out the driver - I would go a Driver VNX2 or a Bistro by Toykeeper.

This thing is built like a tank with thick Alu at the core and the SS clip is the strongest and the best clip I've ever had. 
I don't think any other light can say they use Sapphire,Titanium,Carbon fibre, Stainless steel,Aircraft Aluminium,Copper all in the one light - not only is this a usable light it's a piece of art that can take a beating, and as someone said it looks like a light sabre.

Would I buy it again...... in a heart beat! and for the price I think it's Ok compared to custom lights from other manufacturers.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jun 16, 2016)

Something else I've noticed is the Ti tail cap button has a little play in it as does most Titanium buttons and can make it creak and catch a bit when depressing (well at least on all of my Ti lights they do, it's from galling) but if you take out the button and slip a little Oring around the base lip of it fixes any play right up and probably makes it even more waterproof than it already is :thumbsup:


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 18, 2016)

well...pretty disappointing experiences being posted by those that actually got this light. So top shelf materials and optics yet most 18650's are to big for it? I really dig the look and design but performance wise its just like any other PD35 class lights just with fewer modes?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jun 18, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> well...pretty disappointing experiences being posted by those that actually got this light. So top shelf materials and optics yet most 18650's are to big for it? I really dig the look and design but performance wise its just like any other PD35 class lights just with fewer modes?



Well I purchased two of these lights and other than requiring a non protected cell without modification, they're great lights. 

As with all new small companies, there are growing pains. The light works well with a Panasonic B cell and the Sanyo GA. 

Atlas has offered to rework any lights that the owner wants to use protected cells in. 

How many other are there that fit on both one inch and 30mm rings? This is the only one I'm aware of. 

If you got in on the Kickstart campaign you also received the battery, sub charger, clip and storage bag in addition to at that time 30 different color combinations.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 18, 2016)

that is cool I get it. They really are trying hard and doing something different. I support them. So these lights only take unprotected flat tops yes? Okay Ive got a fresh batch of GA's. Do these lights have the necessary built in protections to safely run these cells? It would help greatly if this small company published an owners manual here for us all to peruse. I am not sure what you are referring to when you say "one inch and 30mm rings". You mean rings for weapon lights? Reading about off center LED's and self de doming LED's is not exactly inspiring. Ive kept up with this thread and have yet to see any kind of technical details. Are these lights fully regulated like an Armytek Pro light? These lights only have 3 modes? Other than the top notch materials what does this light have performance wish that all the other PD35 class lights do not have? I so want to get one but I already have so many other lights that have the same lens and reflector size, the same LED's, the same output yet have 4,5 modes plus voltage readout etc. For now I just see this light as one hell of a nice host for a project.


----------



## snowlover91 (Jun 18, 2016)

After I get back from vacation I'm going to send mine in to get it reworked, I couldn't fit any 18650 cells in it except one Panasonic 18650b cell. Every other cell is too large but once I send it in they'll enlarge the battery tube so any 18650 cells will fit. At that point I'll try to do a full review and compare it with my ZL MK3 HI light.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jun 18, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> that is cool I get it. They really are trying hard and doing something different. I support them. So these lights only take unprotected flat tops yes? Okay Ive got a fresh batch of GA's. Do these lights have the necessary built in protections to safely run these cells? It would help greatly if this small company published an owners manual here for us all to peruse. I am not sure what you are referring to when you say "one inch and 30mm rings". You mean rings for weapon lights? Reading about off center LED's and self de doming LED's is not exactly inspiring. Ive kept up with this thread and have yet to see any kind of technical details. Are these lights fully regulated like an Armytek Pro light? These lights only have 3 modes? Other than the top notch materials what does this light have performance wish that all the other PD35 class lights do not have?




There is an online manual/instruction sheet, but no Websters dictionary type manual. 
The light has 4 modes not three. 
I left the light on for 40 minutes in the third highest setting with no step down. The graphite tube was just warm. 
I'm not sure about regulation or low voltage features. 
With the graphite tube in place, the light fits in a set of 30 mm weapon rings. Removed and it fits a set of 1 inch rings. 
Eric and company have been responsive to my critiques. When I sent my pills back, they were replaced and in my hands three days later. 

If your sitting on the fence over purchasing, pm or give them a call. 

Oh, I forgot, also included is a holster and other small parts like a plastic lens and spare o-rings.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 19, 2016)

interesting I found their site. $200 eh? With all that metal and material I would hope it has superior heat sinking. Only IPX8 for $200? Love the lens optics is my day job. XP-L HD or HI and which ones? Sent them an email. Titanium scratches, dents and marks up very easily yes even beta titanium hmmm. Love the graphite. 1000 lumens on CR123's only? Been on the fence since they started selling. If this was an XHP35 light I would have bought it as soon as they released it.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jun 19, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> that is cool I get it. They really are trying hard and doing something different. I support them. So these lights only take unprotected flat tops yes? Okay Ive got a fresh batch of GA's. Do these lights have the necessary built in protections to safely run these cells? It would help greatly if this small company published an owners manual here for us all to peruse. I am not sure what you are referring to when you say "one inch and 30mm rings". You mean rings for weapon lights? Reading about off center LED's and self de doming LED's is not exactly inspiring. Ive kept up with this thread and have yet to see any kind of technical details. Are these lights fully regulated like an Armytek Pro light? These lights only have 3 modes? Other than the top notch materials what does this light have performance wish that all the other PD35 class lights do not have?




There is an online manual/instruction sheet, but no Websters dictionary type manual. 
The light has 4 modes not three. 
I left the light on for 40 minutes in the third highest setting with no step down. The graphite tube was just warm. 
I'm not sure about regulation or low voltage features. 
With the graphite tube in place, the light fits in a set of 30 mm weapon rings. Removed and it fits a set of 1 inch rings. 
Eric and company have been responsive to my critiques. When I sent my pills back, they were replaced and in my hands three days later. 

If your sitting on the fence over purchasing, pm or give them a call. 

Oh, I forgot, also included is a holster and other small parts like a plastic lens and spare o-rings.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 19, 2016)

Their site needs a bit of work but it is still better than some major builders sites. Read over the manual. Simple grammatical errors are really annoying. As for a weapons light it is cool that it can serve that purpose but I already have-after far to much worrying about it-mounted a TK32 to my 590A1 with pressure switch and it is awesome. I would keep the graphite on if I got an Alpha. I emailed them some basic questions had to be careful not to rant lol. I imagine a LOT of streamlining will happen over the next few months with this light. It seems to have a deeper reflector than my SC600 MkIII HI. Thus put a XHP35 into it and you have an incredible tint and throw that helps it stick above the rest of the class.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jun 19, 2016)

Personally, I love their site. I think they just updated it, too. The colors are vibrant and the layout really sticks out compared to a lot of others. Just my take, but yeah.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 19, 2016)

their site is a hell of a lot more well done than say Armyteks super shady site. Yes great images graphically vibrant. I dont know if my PC is screwed up due to recently having updated to Windows 10 but text on their site will run over other text at certain points. Simple grammar errors throughout the site. Nowhere near enough images and other media of the light in action, beam shots etc. The manual honestly is just very lacking in a lot. I emailed them about these things. Unfortunately just like Armytek there is no formal ANSI rating chart to be found which is pretty troubling. I wonder if they would just sell me the light sans electronics so I can use it as a top notch host?


----------



## Screwball69N (Oct 17, 2016)

Well I recently got a chance to play a bit with this light and definitely don't think this light is a good EDC light not with all the other flashlights that are smaller and have more power and are a 100 dollars cheaper I'd might buy one for a 100 dallors for a house light or camping and from all the other posts I'm reading I'm going to stick with ZebraLights, Armyteks, and Nitecore just my thoughts thow and if I go spend that kind of money Rotary HDS


----------



## Glenn7 (Oct 18, 2016)

Kind of agree with you on the fact that it's probably a bit bulky compared to other lights for EDC, but to compare it to a Nitecore for reliability/strength I wouldn't as it's a different class in quality (price reflects that) - I have had myself and read about so many Nitecore failures also I've had Armytec failures as well. The Rotary HDS might be smaller but not brighter and is $50 more for absolute bare minimum configuration and about $450+ for the works. 

The other lights you mentioned (except the rotary being at only 250-325 lumens) try leaving them on in high/turbo for more than 2-4 min and they will burn you and/or step down to less than the 1000 constant lumens from the C57 that doesn't get hot at all so it will be more reliable with a higher output for longer. 
A few other things are you are paying for is premium materials aluminium/copper/stainless steel/carbon fibre/titanium/sapphire, also it isn't fussy with what batteries you use - it's modular as in you can buy every part separately if you want/need to, there aren't many lights out there that you can service yourself if they go poof!


----------



## Dragunbayne (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm loving mine! It's a beautiful light on top of being very powerful and functional. I am using Samsung cells I have retrieved from laptop batteries, so I have a huge supply (I work in IT). Between this and my titanium Olight S1, the only other light I still want really bad is an HDS rotary.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jan 29, 2017)

How are these lights holding up?


----------



## iptest0125 (Sep 24, 2017)

They were great until it was stolen from me...now I have extra o-rings and the sapphire lens. Anyone wants them? I can provide for free, just need cover for shipping cost


----------



## boo5ted (Feb 14, 2019)

Wow, just found this thread. Bought one of these a while back and absolutely loving it. Like some have said it's a bit big/heavy for an edc light but that's not the reason I bought it. I have others for that, it's a house/camping/hiking light for me.

Awesome customer service and awesome light to boot!


----------



## boo5ted (Feb 26, 2019)

Anyone confirm the working voltage on the light? Want to run 2 16340s, just want to make sure 7.4v isn't too much. I've emailed/called Atlas but haven't had a response in a few weeks.


----------

